# Star Wars: Episode VII - release date confirmed



## fishfinger (Nov 7, 2013)

http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-vii-to-open-december-18-2015.html



> Star Wars: Episode VII to Open December 18, 2015
> November 07, 2013
> With pre-production in full-swing, a confirmed release date of December 18, 2015, has been set for Lucasfilm's highly anticipated Star Wars: Episode VII.
> "We're very excited to share the official 2015 release date for Star Wars: Episode VII, where it will not only anchor the popular holiday filmgoing season but also ensure our extraordinary filmmaking team has the time needed to deliver a sensational picture," said Alan Horn, chairman of The Walt Disney Studios.
> ...


Cautiously looking forward to this.
Let the speculation begin.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 7, 2013)

The film nobody asked for


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 7, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> The film nobody asked for



I think lots of people asked for a Star Wars film without George Lucas' involvement


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2013)

these are not the films you are looking for


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2013)

Open casting apparently, anyone wanna be the new Jar-jar?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 7, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Open casting apparently, anyone wanna be the new Jar-jar?



Definitely a poisoned chalice


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks like they're gonna cast Zac Efron. So if you had any hopes of this not being completely disneyfied and shit, I should sling them out the window now and beat the rush.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> It looks like they're gonna cast Zac Efron. So if you had any hopes of this not being completely disneyfied and shit, I should sling them out the window now and beat the rush.


I had no idea who he was. I just googled and...

FUUUUUCK!

Oh well, I suppose it can't get much worse now


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2014)

He's probably gonna be cheap to cast because Disney already own his soul.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's probably gonna be cheap to cast because Disney already own his soul.


It looks like it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 4, 2014)

Just at the right time for Oscars season. Ahem.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2014)

Justin Bieber as Luke Skywalker's great grandad the evil menace from the planet peado please. 

I am actually looking forward to being able to take Finn Larden to a star wars movie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2014)

At least now that it is already completely ruined nobody has to get their hopes up and we can just enjoy the ride and have a laugh. 

I'm going to wait until it is on telly this time though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Open casting apparently, anyone wanna be the new Jar-jar?


Meesa not liking this berry berry much okie day.

BANG!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to see a film about Jar Jars backstory. Some sort of CGI coming of age comedy. Like they did with Darth Vader.


----------



## Cid (Feb 6, 2014)

Has JJ Abrams done anything good?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2014)

Cid said:


> Has JJ Abrams done anything good?


Good point. We all keep hearing about how great he is, but lost was bullshit. Star Trek was average. 
Still I have far more faith in him than Lucas. If he does something half as shit as Lost ,then he will have already trumped the prequels.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2014)

I got bad feeling about this....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Good point. We all keep hearing about how great he is, but lost was bullshit. Star Trek was average.
> Still I have far more faith in him than Lucas. If he does something half as shit as Lost ,then he will have already trumped the prequels.


I'll have to disagree with you about Star Trek. IMO it was a cracking film, the best of the franchise in fact, and a pretty satisfying and entertaining vehicle in its own right. I know plenty of people who aren't even Trekkies and thought it was brilliant fun.


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2014)

2 or 6 were the best of the franchise.

I wouldn't put Abrams' Trek in the top 5 even!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2014)

Cid said:


> Has JJ Abrams done anything good?


I quite liked Fringe, where he was exec producer and occasional writer. More in the guilty pleasures section than _this is good shit_. Only now, looking at IMDB, do I realise he was one of the writers of Armageddon


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

Super 8 is okay in an ET, family film kind of way.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

strung out said:


> 2 or 6 were the best of the franchise.
> 
> I wouldn't put Abrams' Trek in the top 5 even!


Really? Unless you're looking at it from a Trekkie purist angle, I couldn't disagree more. Wrath of Khan is obviously the stand-out film. The others range from the mundane to the as-bad-as made-for-TV movies, IMO.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'll have to disagree with you about Star Trek. IMO it was a cracking film, the best of the franchise in fact, and a pretty satisfying and entertaining vehicle in its own right. I know plenty of people who aren't even Trekkies and thought it was brilliant fun.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2014)

it was not a star trek film really, but it was a good knockabout sci fi thing anyway


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree it was a fairly fun film, but as part of the Star Trek franchise, it was rubbish. Not as bad as Into Darkness though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> Super 8 is okay in an ET, family film kind of way.


Did he do super 8? 
Set in 1979.  Rubic's cube was not even named the Rubic's Cube until after the international toy fair of 1980, and only shipped worldwide later that year. 
Nobody would have known what a 'Rubic's Cube' was anywhere in the world, (though some people in Budapest would have been aware of the 'Magic Cube').

SCRIPT FAIL!!! 

Ruined the whole film for me, took me out of the zone. 
Also it was shit anyway.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did he do super 8?
> Set in 1979.  Rubic's cube was not even named the Rubic's Cube until after the international toy fair of 1980, and only shipped worldwide later that year.
> Nobody would have known what a 'Rubic's Cube' was anywhere in the world, (though some people in Budapest would have been aware of the 'Magic Cube').
> 
> ...


Fair enough about the last sentence, but regardless of it, if you leave such movie mistakes ruin a film for you, there can't be many in existence that have met with your approval.

Try to look at the bigger picture, man (if you'll pardon the pun)!


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, proof you can over-spod a film to your own detriment.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 6, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did he do super 8?
> Set in 1979.  Rubic's cube was not even named the Rubic's Cube until after the international toy fair of 1980, and only shipped worldwide later that year.
> Nobody would have known what a 'Rubic's Cube' was anywhere in the world, (though some people in Budapest would have been aware of the 'Magic Cube').
> 
> ...



did you at least shake your fist at the sky over this issue


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2014)

T & P said:


> Fair enough about the last sentence, but regardless of it, if you leave such movie mistakes ruin a film for you, there can't be many in existence that have met with your approval.
> 
> Try to look at the bigger picture, man (if you'll pardon the pun)!





Onket said:


> Yes, proof you can over-spod a film to your own detriment.





Ax^ said:


> did you at least shake your fist at the sky over this issue



Yeah, and honey I blew up the kid. That kid would have died instantly, his body crushed under it's own weight. Took me right out of the moment and ruined the film. 

Of course a minor detail like the Rubic's cube doesn't really have me walking out of a cinema in a rage demanding my money back. I bet if they hadn't had the reference a large proportion of the audience would have said "wouldn't those kids just assume it was some kind of puzzle like a Rubic's cube?" 
You can't joke around on the internet, it's only for serious business. 


I probably only noticed because I was working on a TV show about the 80s at the time I saw it, and was aware that it was set before the 80s.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2014)

There _are_ things I care less about than another JJ Abrams space film.

But not many.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 7, 2014)

Lost wasn't really very much to do with JJ Abrams, and it had some great episodes / characters.

It seems to get a bad rep cos everyone thinks the ending was rubbish and it was all done on the hoof, which I disagree with on both counts.

I'm halfway through Fringe and it's entertaining stuff, it's surpassed the X-files already (now there was a show that gave up at the end).

And in fairness, ALL Star Wars films have been throwaway kiddie shite (the real problem with the prequels was Lucas trying to make them adult / dark enough and ending up not having a clue where to pitch the tone).

The new ones will be fairly rubbish.

I will still probably go and see them


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never seen Lost.

But I have seen the recent Star Trek films and that was what I based my comment on.

I'm incredibly unlikely to pay to go and see these.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought Super 8 was fantastic


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2014)

More info released today



> JJ Abrams' Star Wars: Episode VII will feature an extensive re-creation of desert planet Tatooine from the original trilogy that hit cinemas between 1977 and 1983, according to the Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Scenes will be shot in what is being described as a "Morocco-like environment". The original Tatooine, home of Luke and Anakin Skywalker, was filmed in Southern Tunisia, with the famous Hotel Sidi Driss in Matmata doubling as the Skywalkers' home.



I was particularly encouraged by this bit



> The film-maker has already signalled he will eschew the CGI-generated environments seen in the unloved prequel series of movies in favour of real sets.



http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/apr/10/star-wars-episode-7-tattooine-desert


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2014)

Just like Indy 4 would only use CGI where really necessary. Like for the gophers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I thought Super 8 was fantastic


Even though they liken the cubes to 'Rubiks Cubes' before Rubiks cubes were named Rubiks cubes or even sold in america?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Even though they liken the cubes to 'Rubiks Cubes' before Rubiks cubes were named Rubiks cubes or even sold in america?


Yes. Who cares?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just like Indy 4 would only use CGI where really necessary. Like for the gophers


. . . and the fantastic monkey swinging sequence.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yes. Who cares?


Me. I care.


----------



## Silva (Apr 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> Super 8 is okay in an ET, family film kind of way.


The thing I disliked about Super 8 is that is started as a good Freaks and Geeks film, and ended as a average monster movie. It felt like two movies glued together. 

But hey, Kyle Chandler.


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just like Indy 4 would only use CGI where really necessary. Like for the gophers


Yeah but Spielberg can't really help himself. I have more faith in Abrams in that department.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

According to Carrie Fisher, the old cast are in it.


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> According to Carrie Fisher, the old cast are in it.


Good.

As long as Harrison Ford actually does some acting and not whatever he's been doing in front of a camera for the last 20-odd years.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> According to Carrie Fisher, the old cast are in it.


What's bad about that? The original crew made the SW trilogy what it is. It won't be just about them- there are plenty of new main characters.


----------



## youngian (Apr 11, 2014)

Well lets hope it doesn't ruin the reputation Lucas's previous cinematic masterpieces.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

Silva said:


> The thing I disliked about Super 8 is that is started as a good Freaks and Geeks film, and ended as a average monster movie. It felt like two movies glued together.
> 
> But hey, Kyle Chandler.



Actually that's kind of what I thought too. Discovery in films is cool, there was lot's of nice build up, and childhood curiosity, and adventure, but suddenly there was an over the top  sci fi action film with pretty fearless kids on huge sets.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you think that at some point in the future someone will re-write and re-film the prequel films? 
Or is that shit set firmly in stone now forever? They keep redoing spiderman.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you think that at some point in the future someone will re-write and re-film the prequel films?
> Or is that shit set firmly in stone now forever? They keep redoing spiderman.



Since they have haven't remastered/ or added missing plot scenes in the last few years, I'm sure some studio have/ will consider this.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you think that at some point in the future someone will re-write and re-film the prequel films?
> Or is that shit set firmly in stone now forever? They keep redoing spiderman.


I certainly hope that will be the case. The prequels deserve to be forgotten in infamy as the abomination they are.

And while we're at it, I also hope that the original theatrical version of the real trilogy, or at worst a very early tweaked version, will be the only one available in the future. The current available version of the original trilogy is stuffed with shit changes and additions in a futile attempt to make his shit prequels more accepted. This shot at the end of Return of the Jedi arguably being the very worst example:


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> I certainly hope that will be the case. The prequels deserve to be forgotten in infamy as the abomination they are.
> 
> And while we're at it, I also hope that the original theatrical version of the real trilogy, or at worst a very early tweaked version, will be the only one available in the future. The current available version of the original trilogy is stuffed with shit changes and additions in a futile attempt to make his shit prequels more accepted. This shot at the end of Return of the Jedi arguably being the very worst example:



Search out "Harmy's Despecialized" versions of IV, V and VI, available for torrent everywhere. He's taken all the available sources and undone the various changes and additions, whilst maintaining a clean HD look and remastered audio as much as possible. Currently the best way to watch the films.

It's a truly expert job, with lots of rotoscoping and matte painting work to blend the old and new. https://plus.google.com/photos/109609428403596349302/albums/5615986319094414129


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Search out "Harmy's Despecialized" versions of IV, V and VI, available for torrent everywhere. He's taken all the available sources and undone the various changes and additions, whilst maintaining a clean HD look and remastered audio as much as possible. Currently the best way to watch the films.
> 
> It's a truly expert job, with lots of rotoscoping and matte painting work to blend the old and new. https://plus.google.com/photos/109609428403596349302/albums/5615986319094414129


 Oooh. This is relevant to my interests. Thanks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> I certainly hope that will be the case. The prequels deserve to be forgotten in infamy as the abomination they are.
> 
> And while we're at it, I also hope that the original theatrical version of the real trilogy, or at worst a very early tweaked version, will be the only one available in the future. The current available version of the original trilogy is stuffed with shit changes and additions in a futile attempt to make his shit prequels more accepted. This shot at the end of Return of the Jedi arguably being the very worst example:


It doesn't even make sense, the other two appear as the age they died and clothes they died in. For some reason Anakin is 12 again and in his Jedi gear. 
Unless, it's some sort of ghost thing where you can be whatever you want.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . and the fantastic monkey swinging sequence.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

Wasn't there some fan re-edits of the prequels that improved them a little?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Search out "Harmy's Despecialized" versions of IV, V and VI, available for torrent everywhere. He's taken all the available sources and undone the various changes and additions, whilst maintaining a clean HD look and remastered audio as much as possible. Currently the best way to watch the films.
> 
> It's a truly expert job, with lots of rotoscoping and matte painting work to blend the old and new. https://plus.google.com/photos/109609428403596349302/albums/5615986319094414129


I have the laser disc versions, I'm not a mega blu ray or quality nerd so these suit me fine for now. Seems odd that Lucus claims that it is impossible to print copies of the the untouched versions.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wasn't there some fan re-edits of the prequels that improved them a little?


Several of them, yeah. But those films are so fundamentally flawed it's not like they actually become good, just merely bearable.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> Oooh. This is relevant to my interests. Thanks


Be sure to get the "remastered" version(s)
Nice making-of video here: http://thestarwarstrilogy.com/starwars/post/2013/05/27/The-Making-of-Harmys-Despecialized-Edition


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> What's bad about that? T*he original crew made the SW trilogy what it is. *It won't be just about them- there are plenty of new main characters.


 Yes, 40 odd years ago!

Clearly it's going to be a rehash of the main trilogy: a resurgent empire in some fashion against which the offspring of Han and Leia or Luke and (Mara Jade? I can't see them bringing her into it) will grow up. It's going to be a Disney kidsfest in a way the originals werent'. Their strength was they had universal appeal, it wasn't aimed at a kiddie demographic with Obi Wan Beiber, Jar Jar Cyrus and whoever else is popular that I can mock.

My choice would have been what the prequels should have been (ie not prequels): a completely separate trilogy set during the height of the old republic, and ignoring all the dreadful Expanded UNiverse rubbish from the comics and books 99% of which is dire. You can still have Sith, Jedi, even a Skywalker (Starkiller!) if necessary. 

The story ended with Jedi IMO; that was as final an ending as is possible.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

Santino said:


> Good.
> 
> As long as Harrison Ford actually does some acting and not whatever he's been doing in front of a camera for the last 20-odd years.


I've got a bad feeling about that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> I certainly hope that will be the case. The prequels deserve to be forgotten in infamy as the abomination they are.
> 
> And while we're at it, I also hope that the original theatrical version of the real trilogy, or at worst a very early tweaked version, will be the only one available in the future. The current available version of the original trilogy is stuffed with shit changes and additions in a futile attempt to make his shit prequels more accepted. This shot at the end of Return of the Jedi arguably being the very worst example:


That was such a dreadful idea. Completely shoots down the entire Anakin storyline by having him appear as his younger self. As bad as not getting Liam Nesson in for Revenge of the Sith to explain what the fuck Yoda was on about at the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> As bad as not getting Liam Nesson in for Revenge of the Sith to explain what the fuck Yoda was on about at the end.


What was that?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What was that?


The bit at the end where Yoda tells Obi Wan he has extra training for him. It's supposed to be Qui Gonn Jinn didn't die and became the first Jedi to reappear as a sparkly ghost like the all do in the classic films. It was from him that Obi Wan and Yoda learned how to do that. It's why Obi Wan tells Vader that if he strikes him down he will be more powerful "than you can possibly imagine"!

The scene is in the Revenge novelisation, just Lucas couldn't be arsed to film it. In fact when you consider what else he cut from the film you really do have to wonder why anyone lets him near a fucking camera.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The bit at the end where Yoda tells Obi Wan he has extra training for him.


"Extra training", huh?  Is that like "come and see my etchings"?


----------



## Yata (Apr 13, 2014)

what would make this one for me would be luke finally going dark side, turning the rebellion into another goodies turned bad scenario complete with joker laugh

really tho, supposedly this trilogy, whereas original was about luke and prequels lukes father, this one is focusing on his kids so get ready for some ridiculous zac efron disney shyt with a few cameos here and there. i do want to be proven wrong though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup, interested but trying not to get excited. Did that last time and ended up in front of The Phantom Menace...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2014)

Cid said:


> Has JJ Abrams done anything good?



The latest Star Trek movie was horrid, a big mess of sledgehammer subtlety and cliched Michael Bay-type visual tics. On the other hand, Super 8 was pretty good.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...sode-7-cast-announced-adam-driver-john-boyega

Max Von Sydow


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2014)

Moses!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Moses!


Hail Ming!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 29, 2014)

Boyega


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

I see it's a token chick again


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 29, 2014)

youngian said:


> Well lets hope it doesn't ruin the reputation Lucas's previous cinematic masterpieces.



I actually snorted out loud when I read that, twice.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 29, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, interested but trying not to get excited. Did that last time and ended up in front of The Phantom Menace...



I was offered $150 for my 1st showing Phantom Menace tickets.....

..... and I didn't take it!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2014)

Ming could out-Emperor the Emperor. Brilliant casting.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 30, 2014)

A slighter later time on in a galaxy far far away and Leia Organa Solo now has to explain to her husband Han why their son is black.

That's coming up on The Darth Kyle Show, along with Graham the Sith Psychologist.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The scene is in the Revenge novelisation, just Lucas couldn't be arsed to film it. In fact when you consider what else he cut from the film you really do have to wonder why anyone lets him near a fucking camera.



I have more of a problem with the stuff he didn't cut tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I was offered $150 for my 1st showing Phantom Menace tickets.....
> 
> ..... and I didn't take it!



Oh dear!


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2014)

I fear The Force is no longer strong with Mark Hamill


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

looks like he's going for the old force-choke there. Thats a sith move?


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2014)

Touch of the Palpatines there


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2014)

His powers are weak. He should not have come.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2014)

Working title is The Ancient Fear apparently


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> I fear The Force is no longer strong with Mark Hamill


 

One of his finest roles...


----------



## Cid (May 6, 2014)

He did voice joker in Arkham Asylum and Arkham City though.


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2014)

strung out said:


> Working title is The Ancient Fear apparently





strung out said:


> Working title is The Ancient Fear apparently


Ain'tItCool reported that Episode III would be called The Creeping Fear back in 2004.

Suspiciously similar.


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I quoted that twice.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> Ain'tItCool reported that Episode III would be called The Creeping Fear back in 2004.
> 
> Suspiciously similar.


Noone ever believed Ep3 was going to be called that or anything not Revenge of the Sith. 

As long as this film shoves two fingers at the bollocks that is the Expanded Universe I will be happy. I don't have high expectations. The Star Trek reboot was stupid.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmmm...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2014)

I predict a full year of this shit


----------



## Pingu (Jun 5, 2014)

should have let george rr martin have some input.

luke beheads jar jar binks in a whorehouse after first digging off his ears with a rusty teaspoon. ends with luke leia and han all dieing at the hands of chewbacca who has been possessed by the spirit of darth maul


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2014)

Probably has some 'knowing' role-reversal like in the last Star Trek, maybe Luke going to the dark side and chopping the young hero's hand off and proclaiming to be his father, and the hero screams Noooooooooooo!

Fuck, That's going to happen isn't it.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 5, 2014)

Pigs in Space


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

^^^thats not cgi either, theres six blokes in it. Apparently JJ ius going minimal on the CGI to try and capture the 'dirty future' feel of the first films.

I'm not getting excited though. I got excited about the prequels and then jar jar trampled on my dreams. Mind you nobody came out of those looking good, not even liam neeson


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 55139



lol.. that's the hologram chess board thingie that's in the MF


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 5, 2014)

Kanda said:


> lol.. that's the hologram chess board thingie that's in the MF


Dejarik

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Dejarik


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^thats not cgi either, theres six blokes in it. Apparently JJ ius going minimal on the CGI to try and capture the 'dirty future' feel of the first films.



The thing I hated most about the prequels was the ubiquitous CGI nonsense. I'm surprised Abrams is going back to proper model work though, his Star Trek are a perfect example of CGI excess at its most tasteless.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

io9 (sci fi blog) have been running a set blog (as have others) and thats just one example of someone actually doing a 21st century sci fi film that builds things then films them rather than adding in twenty explosions and a million aliens using a weta digital software package....long may this continue..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2014)

Problem with the CG in the prequels is that it's not great. Clearly that's not Ian McSidiious nor Chistopher Lee doing their own stunts. But ffs have better choreography and a stuntman. The cg versions of both were absolutely dire. 

To say nothing of the fact that 5 Jedi Masters wielding sabres confront Sidious with a lightsaber up his sleeve (weapon detectors in the senate?) and he kills them all in five seconds!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Problem with the CG in the prequels is that it's not great. Clearly that's not Ian McSidiious nor Chistopher Lee doing their own stunts.


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2014)

Harrison Ford injured & airlifted to hospital at the Pinewood set of the new Star Wars film

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...njured-while-filming-new-Star-Wars-movie.html

The Force is not much with him nowadays...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2014)

(((Solo)))


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

Ouch. Han Solo is a limping old man. I quite like it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 13, 2014)

So, Han Solo to be seen mostly from the waist up?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^thats not cgi either, theres six blokes in it. Apparently JJ ius going minimal on the CGI to try and capture the 'dirty future' feel of the first films.


well thats to be applauded...i hope it becomes a trend


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> io9 (sci fi blog) have been running a set blog (as have others) and thats just one example of someone actually doing a 21st century sci fi film that builds things then films them rather than adding in twenty explosions and a million aliens using a weta digital software package....long may this continue..


i didnt understand your post - are you saying theres a list of other films that are doing this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i didnt understand your post - are you saying theres a list of other films that are doing this?


no, that its just one example from the star wars set blogs/photos


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

They should never have included the old cast. This is such a bad idea.

Leave those old characters in their prime. Let them have their victory. They beat the empire. Hooray!

Now they just become a footnote in galactic history, and they will be ermembered now as old has beens, or like old man Indiana Jones, which was dreadfl. What the hell is Abrams thinking? It was bad enough digging up poor old Leonard Nimoy for some horrible timewarp plotline.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> They should never have included the old cast. This is such a bad idea.
> 
> Leave those old characters in their prime. Let them have their victory. They beat the empire. Hooray!
> 
> Now they just become a footnote in galactic history, and they will be ermembered now as old has beens, or like old man Indiana Jones, which was dreadfl. What the hell is Abrams thinking? It was bad enough digging up poor old Leonard Nimoy for some horrible timewarp plotline.



Leonard Nimoy was the best thing in those new Star Trek movies, although that's not really saying much.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Leonard Nimoy was the best thing in those new Star Trek movies, although that's not really saying much.


indeed.

they were awful. Kirk is reduced to an angry stroppy twat stealing his daddy's ride. Spock is reduced to an angry stroppy twat in a world of racists. Chekov is 'comedy wussian' nobody can understand. Sulu has no personality at all. Scotty is a scatterbrained fraidycat, and the story made no sense.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

McCoy was pretty good


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

in the manner of 'fuck me that bloke does a really good impression of Bones' yes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Ouch. Han Solo is a limping old man. I quite like it



Yup. All of them being visibly old fits well if this is set decades later...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Leonard Nimoy was the best thing in those new Star Trek movies, although that's not really saying much.



I can't stand the way they kept him.
Either do a clean break or use the original cast, enough of this we haven't the guts to piss off the fans shit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> McCoy was pretty good


He was the saving grace.

Though I don't know how they turned Starfleet into basically pressganging people from the local area. Kirk's a cadet for about a day while Bones is only there because his wife sued him into an alimony black hole. 

Then Nero's ship looks like Cthulhu and he's basically a Romulan Arthur Scargill who mines Vulcan to death! 

The best thing about the sequel is how the back of the DVD gives away who Benedict Cumblyparch is actually playing.


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2014)

T & P said:


> Harrison Ford injured & airlifted to hospital at the Pinewood set of the new Star Wars film
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...njured-while-filming-new-Star-Wars-movie.html
> 
> The Force is not much with him nowadays...



Well, it's an original way of confirming the Millennium Falcon involvement, I'll give them that.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 13, 2014)

not sure why they needed to confirm it. I mean, if Han Solo and Chewbacca are in it...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> well thats to be applauded...i hope it becomes a trend



I don't implicitly despise all CG or immediatly worship all modelwork like. But I think recently we've seen more CG than modelwork. Mix of both has its place. I mean surely lucas arts and others have pushed model work to amazing results but in space battles especially, CGI adds tons.
I'm thinking of BSG here tbf, although I don't know what ratio of CG to model went on there, the space battles were uniformly amazing

Crispy you might know more on that one


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

BSG is 100% CG

The space battle in Jedi is still completely flawless 30 years on, but there would be no point doing it with models today from a budgetary POV.

They key thing is that the old model approach was expensive and time consuming. This meant that great care and thought had to be put into each shot in order to make best use of the limited screen time. As a result, the Jedi space battle is expertly framed and edited. Everything fits together and there are well-defined story beats throughout it.

With CG, it's far too easy to do whatever you want. The script can just say "CAMERA FLIES THROUGH SPACE FOLLOWING HERO SPACESHIP WHILE BATTLE RAGES". The shots are cheap and there's no real added expense for doing another one. The result is the battle sequences in the prequels. All glitz and spectacle, but no drama.

Creativity thrives on constraints. Without constraints, you have to be very careful not to be lazy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

there is that- even in modern action films or modern big budget shows the 'we don't actually have to blow it up for real so we can have MOAR explosions' has crept in


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> BSG is 100% CG
> 
> The space battle in Jedi is still completely flawless 30 years on, but there would be no point doing it with models today from a budgetary POV.
> 
> ...


definitely agree with that, but then theres just the more instinctual thing of seeing a model and feeling that what you are looking at exists, and seeing a piece of cgi and knowing it doesnt


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is that- even in modern action films or modern big budget shows the 'we don't actually have to blow it up for real so we can have MOAR explosions' has crept in


theres an action sequence in one of the prequels that involved ewan mcregor and laim neilson (thats how much i care what characters they are) jumping around from flying cars and all other kinds of nonsense - the most un believable action sequence ive ever seen.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

re-watched Enemy Mine the other day and the space bits have aged terribly, awfully. It's a good job the meat of the film is in the story, cos the effects were ropey. We are living in a golden age of sci fi/superhero/fantasy films and show being made with quality graphics. Even TNG creaks to watch these days, and babylon 5. DS9 passes muster still.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> theres an action sequence in one of the prequels that involved ewan mcregor and laim neilson (thats how much i care what characters they are) jumping around from flying cars and all other kinds of nonsense - the most un believable action sequence ive ever seen.




I didn't buy that either, although they are using force jump quite a bit. For me the Podrace was excellent cg and the tie in game almost made it worth my time


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> definitely agree with that, but then theres just the more instinctual thing of seeing a model and feeling that what you are looking at exists, and seeing a piece of cgi and knowing it doesnt


Only if it's shoddy CG. The LOTR films mixed models and CG and it's not always obvious which is which.


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is that- even in modern action films or modern big budget shows the 'we don't actually have to blow it up for real so we can have MOAR explosions' has crept in



Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the CGI gopher.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The best thing about the sequel is how the back of the DVD gives away who Benedict Cumblyparch is actually playing.



My favourite bit was when Cumberbatch first appears on screen and there's a big blast of portentous music, in case we don't get the idea that THIS IS THE BAD GUY EVERYBODY. Of course if you remember that a film score is not audible to the characters in the film, then it's just Cumberbatch standing there grinning menacingly at Noel Clarke and not saying anything, which doesn't make for much of a scene.

I also like the subtlety and nuance of the dialogue.


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2014)

It's shit like this that makes me want to cry







CGI background, CGI characters, CGI fucking everything.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

T & P said:


> It's shit like this that makes me want to cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a pity Hayden Christiansen isn't CGI. If he was it would be so simple to just hit 'delete'.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's a pity Hayden Christiansen isn't CGI. If he was it would be so simple to just hit 'delete'.



Didn't work on Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Didn't work on Jar Jar Binks.



That's because, despite the fact Jar Jar binks isn't real, George Lucas had already given him percentage points on the entire Star Wars canon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

I think I'm getting my hopes up again. I keep reading the set blog and getting a ghost of a nameless joy.


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

T & P said:


>


That is the greatest thing ive ever seen (including tits!)

Oota goota solo!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't implicitly despise all CG or immediatly worship all modelwork like. But I think recently we've seen more CG than modelwork. Mix of both has its place. I mean surely lucas arts and others have pushed model work to amazing results but in space battles especially, CGI adds tons.
> I'm thinking of BSG here tbf, although I don't know what ratio of CG to model went on there, the space battles were uniformly amazing
> 
> Crispy you might know more on that one



CGI can be done really well, provided there's some actual direction involved and not just a big load of stuff happening. BSG's graphics weren't exactly world class but the space battles were filmed with a distinctive style and aesthetic that tied in with the the look of the live-action character scenes, that's why they work so well.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> CGI can be done really well, provided there's some actual direction involved and not just a big load of stuff happening. BSG's graphics weren't exactly world class but the space battles were filmed with a distinctive style and aesthetic that tied in with the the look of the live-action character scenes, that's why they work so well.


Yep, the BSG space battles were very well done. You always knew where the main characters/ships were and why they were fighting. And they always brought the character drama into the battles. If you'd seen Starbuck hitting the booze all episode, then you feel wretched for her as she fucks up the combat. And it's all filmed as if there were a handful of embedded journalists with rocketpacks, shitting their spacepants and wobbling the camera as they tried to follow the action.

Completely implausible when you think about it for 10 seconds of course, as is all "Pacific WW2 IN SPACE!!!" sci-fi. But then realistic space warfare would be very boring to watch. One minute you're pootling along, completely unable to see your enemy a million km away, the next minute you're blown to pieces by a laser beam or a cold dark lump of tungsten travelling at 10,000km/s.


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2014)

Although I don't like CGI much, some of it is bearable. The CGI effects on the new Star Trek films are perfectly tolerable IMO. And even though they look dated, Jurassic Park's efforts weren't bad either. But I really hate it when entire backgrounds, main characters and crowded battle scenes are all CGI'd. Which is what the SW prequels were all about.

Think about all the shots showing whichever city the Jedi Council was located at in the SW prequels, and similar city-wide shots in Blade Runner. Who could possibly think the former was an improvement on the latter?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 13, 2014)

T & P said:


> Although I don't like CGI much, some of it is bearable. The CGI effects on the new Star Trek films are perfectly tolerable IMO. And even though they look dated, Jurassic Park's efforts weren't bad either. But I really hate it when entire backgrounds, main characters and crowded battle scenes are all CGI'd. Which is what the SW prequels were all about.
> 
> Think about all the shots showing whichever city the Jedi Council was located at in the SW prequels, and similar city-wide shots in Blade Runner. Who could possibly think the former was an improvement on the latter?


Even though it's famous for it, there is actually hardly any CGI in Jurrasic Park - 6 minutes in fact.  There's more animatronics, at 9 minutes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2014)

'Moon' was the first film that reminded me that models were better than cgi.
Even though they looked like models...they had some kind of soul that's missing from cgi.


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Even though it's famous for it, there is actually hardly any CGI in Jurrasic Park - 6 minutes in fact.  There's more animatronics, at 9 minutes.


I know. I remember watching it at the time and being amazed and very satisfied at the near-perfect combination of CGI (which was a quantum leap in visual effects and at the time felt like a game-changing development in the field) and animatronics effects.

It's astonishing how the technology can prove to be both so satisfying and soul-destroying.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 13, 2014)

Apart from that movie, I think the only other time I've been amazed by CGI was when I watched T2 when it came out.  The scene where the T1000 walks through the cell door literally made my jaw drop.  I'd never seen anything like it.  Now that sort of thing is two a penny. The trouble with SFX these days is that they have lost their wow factor, because you know the film makers can create practically anything they like in the computer.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2014)

Han Solo has a goatee?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2014)

Is not him, it's the mirror universe double!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 19, 2014)

Apparently, it wasn't his ankle that he broke, but his leg: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27919126


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Apparently, it wasn't his ankle that he broke, but his leg: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27919126


Not sure if better or worse. Somehow a smashed ankle sounds worse than a smashed leg.

In any case, I'm sure a limp could be easily introduced to an ageing Han Solo. At the end of the day Yoda had to use a walking stick on ROTJ.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Latest appears to be he'll be out six months meaning significant re-write of his role...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 28, 2014)

Just write him out entirely. FFS who wants to watch ageing Han Solo, ageing Leia and ageing Luke save the galaxy. 

This is just a horrible memory to have of the star wars universe. I'd much rather remember them as the heroes they were in my youth.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2014)

TBF Yoda was 900 years old when he appeared in ROTJ.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:
			
		

> Just write him out entirely. FFS who wants to watch ageing Han Solo, ageing Leia and ageing Luke save the galaxy.



I want Lando


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I want Lando


He's over here in a couple of weeks time - http://www.londonfilmandcomiccon.com/summer-guests/19-film-tv-stars/252-billy-dee-williams


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:
			
		

> He's over here in a couple of weeks time - http://www.londonfilmandcomiccon.com/summer-guests/19-film-tv-stars/252-billy-dee-williams



Will probably see him for an expresso and croissant then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2014)

T & P said:


> TBF Yoda was 900 years old when he appeared in ROTJ.



Hah good point!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 29, 2014)

T & P said:


> TBF Yoda was 900 years old when he appeared in ROTJ.


Yeah and he died during filming!

They had to invent some nonsense about something called 'The Force' just to explain it away.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 29, 2014)

Know someone who has been working on the special effects side and got to sit in the cockpit of the millennium falcon !!


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2014)

mentalchik said:


> Know someone who has been working on the special effects side and got to sit in the cockpit of the millennium falcon !!


If I had the money I'd commission a window in my place to look like the MF cockpit window.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2014)

i09 said:
			
		

> Georgia WR Chris Conley is an unabashed Star Wars geek. What started as a simple attempt to get some mock lightsaber battles going around campus eventually morphed into this:_Retribution_, a fan film with some ridiculously good production values.
> 
> Written and directed by Conley, with major production help from Georgia football videographer Frank Martin, _Retribution _stars Conley as Khari Vion, a Sith lord exiled for, as the opening crawl explains, trying to force students to wear jorts.
> 
> The plot is secondary to the action, a running battle across Sanford Stadium and the UGA campus between Conley and his former Jedi master and replacement apprentice. Look out for the cameos from Todd Gurley, mascot Hairy Dawg, and, at the 15-minute mark, an oblivious Mark Richt.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 15, 2014)

First shot from Episode VII leaked:


----------



## Balbi (Jul 25, 2014)

After Return of the Jedi, Mark Hamill reinvented himself as a voice actor & Marxist philosopher, psychoanalyst and cultural critic Slavoj Zizek


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2014)

Zizek would make a great Star Wars baddie.


----------



## thriller (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm not feeling this. bringing back these old foggies just seems a very bad idea. they look out of shape. I can see a boring light sabre battle like the obi and darth one in a new hope.


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2014)

"Your powers are weak, old man" they all said to each other.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 27, 2014)

How the hell do they get Peter Mayhew playing Chewie? He can barely walk last I saw (that godawful Justin Lee Collins where are they now show). 

I guess we can all be grateful Shia LeBouf isn't involved.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 27, 2014)

Peter Mayhew has had a double knee replacement which should see him up and about as much as required for Chewie.


----------



## Santino (Jul 27, 2014)

When 230 years old you reach, look as good you will not.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2014)

Millennium Falcon spotted from the air in Berkshire!

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/sep/10/star-wars-set-twitter-millennium-falcon-x-wing-fighter


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 11, 2014)

Those aren't models!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 11, 2014)

"And finally, police near Coruscant were called in when Intergalactic Trade route 25 was brought out of hyperspace. It seemed an elderly smuggler and his Wookie co pilot didn't realise they were driving down the wrong way! What do you make of that susie?"

"Bo shuda"

"Now here's Figrin Dan with the weather"


----------



## Santino (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2014)

I find this movie title acceptable


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

presumably it wasn't woken up enough when luke defeated vader 

wonder if this is in reference to lieas twin foetuses


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been keeping up with Star Wars Rebels, a CGI animation set 14 years after Revenge of the Sith. Unlike the Clone Wars animation its polished and not totally wank. I'd recommend it if you want someting star warsy to keep you ticking over till december. In the latest episode the protagonist goes undercover at stormtrooper academy. ALL of the imperials have evil english accents


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2014)

Santino said:


>


Is is the official title?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't wait for the sequels - Star Wars: The Force Has a Coffee, and finally, Star Wars: The Force Has a Shit Day at Work.


----------



## Santino (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is is the official title?


 Yes is is.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2014)

So i guess the crux of these movies will be the offspring of Leia and her bum of a husband - known criminal Han Solo (sounds like a foreign name to me).

I guess one will turn to the Dark Side in episode 7 and be redeemed in the next.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is is the official title?


Yes: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-29933328


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2014)

I await the inevitably short uninformative teaser trailer showing 1 second of the Falcon and the lightsabre noise.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm unsure of the title. Awoken from what? Was it having a lie-in?


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2014)

machine cat said:


> I'm unsure of the title. Awoken from what? Was it having a lie-in?


It does sound a bit like someone's guts springing into action after a night on the piss, doesn't it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure I like that title...


----------



## tiki (Nov 10, 2014)

I so want it to be good but we all know it can never live up to expectations. Some things are best left as fond memories.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, my own expectations are 'better then the prequel trilogy'. And it would have to be a monumentally bad effort to manage to be worse. So I remain hopeful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2014)

george lucas wrecked the prequels, and he is not on the sequels so maybe it will be amazeballs


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 11, 2014)

From what I've read on leaks (could be wrong), there's a JJ twist that could make his erasing of Vulcan from history (in Star Trek) seem like a good idea.

Force Awakens ffs. It cannot awaken, it is everywhere, it's like saying the atmosphere awakens.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> it's like saying the atmosphere awakens.


_Never_ joke about that. Lord help us all if that happens


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> From what I've read on leaks (could be wrong), there's a JJ twist that could make his erasing of Vulcan from history (in Star Trek) seem like a good idea.
> 
> Force Awakens ffs. It cannot awaken, it is everywhere, it's like saying the atmosphere awakens.


Yeah that was not a good idea. But then that whole movie was awful.

Perhaps the Force will awaken and spew Alderaan back out.

I can't see hm doing anything that daft though since he's not 'rebooting' the franchise, he's continuing it. Kevin Smith seems to think he's on the right track so that's enough for me.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 28, 2014)

That trailer everyones been yapping about


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep that's a JJ Abrams Star Wars alright.


----------



## Santino (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)

doesnt really show much tbh


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks reasonable so far. Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone been watching the Star Wars Rebels animation? 

I've never really got into Star Wars but I've quite enjoyed watching them


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Anyone been watching the Star Wars Rebels animation?
> 
> I've never really got into Star Wars but I've quite enjoyed watching them




The stormtrooper academy one was good


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)

yeah im enjoying rebels


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Trailer looks okay


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yep that's a JJ Abrams Star Wars alright.


 
Hoping it's not a Jar Jar Abrams. That R2D2 ball thing don't look promising. Rebels has been pretty alright, so far. Good Star Warsy tech.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)

not sure bout that lightsabre tho


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2014)

A bit  at that lightsaber cross-guard though. I know it's a design flaw of the original, but it sniffs a bit of "what would make a laser sword EVEN COOLER?"


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah ok. You got me.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yeah ok. You got me.



It had me at that point too


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 28, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> not sure bout that lightsabre tho



Sith army knife


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A bit  at that lightsaber cross-guard though. I know it's a design flaw of the original, but it sniffs a bit of "what would make a laser sword EVEN COOLER?"




generally what I look for in a crossguard is that it not be as cutting as the actual blade.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooooh, that light sabre made me shoot my beans a little.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2014)

Underwhelming to be honest


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2014)

If they're going to keep coming up with variations on what a lightsaber looks like for each film, by Episode IX I expect them to have lightwhips or lightmachineguns or something...


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2014)

Where are the Skelligs, dammit?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If they're going to keep coming up with variations on what a lightsaber looks like for each film, by Episode IX I expect them to have lightwhips or lightmachineguns or something...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2014)

Thought it was ok.

Been burned before, so we'll see.

I did shout "Yes!" when the Millenium Falcon appeared though


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I did shout "Yes!" when the Millenium Falcon appeared though


Shameful button pushing wasn't it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2014)

Everything about it reminded me of the very first Star Wars. As it was supposed to. Might actually go and watch this at the cinema for old time's sake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2014)

Shot-for-shot dissection of the trailer and its clues


----------



## Balbi (Nov 29, 2014)

IN.

IN.

IN


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Everything about it reminded me of the very first Star Wars. As it was supposed to. Might actually go and watch this at the cinema for old time's sake.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes, me too.
> I only saw the first one of the second series, just didn't like it so much and the Natalie Portman character irritated me.


----------



## thriller (Nov 29, 2014)

that black stormtrooper, looks a bit on the chubby side.  why not cast a slimmer guy? he looks a like a black matt damon, LMAO.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks very cool, apart from the frankly impractical lightsabre.  X wings flying across a lake?  Millennium Falcon?  Have it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks exactly like it should


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 29, 2014)

It's still going to be shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2014)

Much better feeling about this than I had about the phantom penis...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to come out and say this, but I don't find TPM that bad, at least compared to the other prequels.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 29, 2014)

thriller said:


> that black stormtrooper, looks a bit on the chubby side.  why not cast a slimmer guy? he looks a like a black matt damon, LMAO.



Yeah, that's a real shame the black protagonist in a Star Wars film doesn't fit the stormtrooper outfit he may have borrowed


----------



## badseed (Nov 30, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Yeah, that's a real shame the black protagonist in a Star Wars film doesn't fit the stormtrooper outfit he may have borrowed



Isn't he a little short for a stormtrooper?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 30, 2014)

badseed said:


> Isn't he a little short for a stormtrooper?



According to this bit in the trailer, he just might be...


----------



## thriller (Nov 30, 2014)

George Lucas version of the new trailer.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks good to me, feels like they're aiming to tell a great story in the tradition of the original, not at an opportunity to shift lots of merchandising.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 1, 2014)

...I was slightly more tickled by the news that Blofeld maybe coming back in the next Bond film.....would they go full SPECTRE....no SPECTRE....or do "origin of SPECTRE...?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> that black stormtrooper, looks a bit on the chubby side.  why not cast a slimmer guy? he looks a like a black matt damon, LMAO.



You forgot to mention that he's black.


----------



## thriller (Dec 1, 2014)

he does look like a black matt damon from that shot


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2014)

I think Matt Damon looks like a white that guy.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> You forgot to mention that he's black.



I thought all Storm Troopers were maori as the were clones of that fett dude. They should also therefore all be the same height.
Plus they are incredibly accurate shots.... except when firing at the heroes. When they suddenly can't hit shit.

I've read this excuse



> Ray De-Daan is a stunt coordinator who worked on Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Episode I: The Phantom Menace. He told Newsbeat that every light sabre to date was based on a classic sword design, and this new number is no different.
> "On the previous Star Wars, it (the lightsaber) was based on epee and sabre and we used similar moves whilst in a sword fight. With this new system it's more like a broadsword".



Light weighs nothing. Therefore a fencing style of use with the lightsabre makes sense. A broadsword / heavy sword hack and slash style of sword makes no sense. Like trying to use a porche as a bulldozer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

Boradswords were mostly used for clobbering rather than slicing IIRC. The most common cause of death on a medieval battlefield was having your spine crushed by a blow to the top of the head with the flat side of a broadsword.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I thought all Storm Troopers were maori as the were clones of that fett dude. They should also therefore all be the same height.


The clones in the prequels were clones. By the time of A New Hope, the imperial army is much bigger and is a volunteer force recruited by propaganda.


> Light weighs nothing. Therefore a fencing style of use with the lightsabre makes sense. A broadsword / heavy sword hack and slash style of sword makes no sense. Like trying to use a porche as a bulldozer.


Actually, the original lightsabers were supposed to be heavy and slow to move. The handle is light, but when the blade is being generated, it creates a strong gyroscopic effect that makes it hard to move. Lucas told the actors to pretend it weighed 60lbs. You'll notice most of the OT duels are fought two-handed with lots of slow moves. It's only the one at the end of Jedi where one-handed fighting happens a lot, cos Luke's all powered up by then.

Of course, Lucas changed his mind for the prequels cos all that spinning candy plasma vomit shit looked so neat. (explained away by saying Jedis used to be so good with the force, they could use it to move the saber around in their hands)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep, lightsabre blades are weightless but still possess considerable inertia. That's why not just any chump can use one.

e2a: I heard that when filming the prequels they had all sorts of trouble getting Samuel L Jackson not to make his own lightsabre noises during the fight scenes


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2014)

This is a painful level of starwars nerdery and I think I have to have a little sit down.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2014)

none of this explains why in the name of god they have a crossguard made out of the 'blade'. Thats madness


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2014)

It is. It's a recipe for chopping your own leg off.

But... what else could you make it out of? Hmmm?  Hmmm?


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe the first scene is him chopping his own leg off, a la Black Knight and falling over.

Maybe it's a comedy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> It is. It's a recipe for chopping your own leg off.
> 
> But... what else could you make it out of? Hmmm?  Hmmm?


Adamatium and the Emperor's blessing 

oh no wait thats warhammer 40k


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> none of this explains why in the name of god they have a crossguard made out of the 'blade'. Thats madness



Maybe the modification was introduced in response to the alarming frequency with which lightsabre users were getting their hands cut off.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe the modification was introduced in response to the alarming frequency with which lightsabre users were getting their hands cut off.


I always thought the way to defeat Luke or Darth was to just run your blade down to their hands as their was no guard.

However the guard on that sword would be sliced off at the base. The light part starts too far away from where it is needed.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe the modification was introduced in response to the alarming frequency with which lightsabre users were getting their hands cut off.




yes but at the cost of riking mashing open your femoral artery if you draw in haste. Seems like robbing Han to pay Lando to me.


----------



## thriller (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> e2a: I heard that when filming the prequels they had all sorts of trouble getting Samuel L Jackson not to make his own lightsabre noises during the fight scenes



totally miscast and only in it to get black people to watch star wars.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2014)

thriller said:


> totally miscast and only in it to get black people to watch star wars.



Dickhead, haven't you been warned about this shit?


----------



## thriller (Dec 3, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Dickhead, haven't you been warned about this shit?



Dickhead, I agree with redletter media.



2:40 onwards explains it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

Has it occurred to you he may be satirising the racist character tropes in the movie? Phantom Menace in particular was widely criticised for being full of characters which looked a lot like racist caricatures, particularly 'comedy' Jafaican imbecile Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2014)

thriller said:


> totally miscast and only in it to get black people to watch star wars.



Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2014)

I dunno. A broken clock etc.
There's nothing racist about Jackson's character in the prequels. He's just a big name actor in a supporting role. Lucas is a better businessman than a filmmaker, so I wouldn't put it past him to be so calculating. It's an otherwise very white cast.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I dunno. A broken clock etc.
> There's nothing racist about Jackson's character in the prequels. He's just a big name actor in a supporting role. Lucas is a better businessman than a filmmaker, so I wouldn't put it past him to be so calculating. It's an otherwise very white cast.



I think Jackson was really keen to be involved tbh. Jackson's character wasn't the problem though, lots of the CGI aliens in their appearance, characterisation and voices seem to conform to racist tropes. 

George Lucas wouldn't be the first or last filmmaker to throw in some token minority characters. A black lead role is a step forward for the franchise in that respect. And the youtube trolls are already up in arms about it sadly. John Boyega has responded thus:

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/1/7...tor-john-boyegas-extremely-classy-response-to

He doesn't really need to respond to the racist idiots though, because he's in Star Wars and they're not so he's already won


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2014)

Do we know anything about his character other than the 2 seconds he's in the trailer for?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> Do we know anything about his character other than the 2 seconds he's in the trailer for?



His character no, although we suspect he's a goodie. The opening shot of him in the trailer seems designed to throw simpletons like Thriller off the scent, while of course nodding to Luke's stormtrooper disguise in episode IV.

I remember the actor being very good in Attack the Block. He's got gravitas.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

tbh I'd rather go into this not knowing the plot. But it's gonna be tough to avoid spoilers for the next year or so


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> His character no, although we suspect he's a goodie. The opening shot of him in the trailer seems designed to throw simpletons like Thriller of the scent, while of course nodding to Luke's stormtrooper disguise in episode IV



Cool. Just wondering how he can be "miscast" then?  You know, off of 2 seconds?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> Cool. Just wondering how he can be "miscast" then?  You know, off of 2 seconds?



I think Thriller was talking about Sam Jackson in the prequels, although he probably thinks anyone black would be miscast in any role whatsoever.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Thriller was talking about Sam Jackson in the prequels, although he probably thinks anyone black would be miscast in any role whatsoever.


I think the point is the Windu character is a boring wise jedi, whereas Jackson is an angry force of nature badass you don't want to cross.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I think the point is the Windu character is a boring wise jedi, whereas Jackson is an angry force of nature badass you don't want to cross.



I like to see Jackson outside of his typecast role though. He did pretty well with the Windu character despite the absence of a decent script. I also like his grouchy computer nerd in Jurassic Park and his blood-curdling Uncle Ruckus-type character in Django Unchained.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 3, 2014)

There's a pretty believable summary of leaks allegedly from a LucasFilm employee posted up on reddit should anyone want to risk spoilers.



Spoiler: Spoilers lead to anger...



http://www.reddit.com/r/StarWars/comments/2nyd64/rumor_potential_4chan_episode_vii_leak_possible


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2014)

May I suggest that trying to overanalyse a teaser trailer is as counterproductive as is pointless? If you are happy to suspend your disbelief enough to enjoy the SW franchise so far (and by god, it was required), then the shape of lightsabres or how they are handled shouldn't be too much of a leap.

Then again I couldn't give much of a fuck about JJ Abrams' alleged breach of canon with his Star Trek reboot, so I'm unlikely to be bothered by what might be coming here. I'd much rather have an entertaining, well written and made story than a Lucas SW prequel-style abomination. If some nerds get upset about the wrong number of engines on a given spaceship or the handling physics of an imaginary weapon, so be it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> so be it.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 64568


That's Peter Kay's Nan on t'internet.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Thriller was talking about Sam Jackson in the prequels, although he probably thinks anyone black would be miscast in any role whatsoever.




Ah. Gotcha. I thought we were talking about the guy in the trailer.  My mistake.


----------



## thriller (Dec 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Has it occurred to you he may be satirising the racist character tropes in the movie?



don't be fucking stupid.


----------



## thriller (Dec 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Thriller was talking about Sam Jackson in the prequels, although he probably thinks anyone black would be miscast in any role whatsoever.



don't be fucking daft. My issue is he looks chubby. He should have been lando thin.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> May I suggest that trying to overanalyse a teaser trailer is as counterproductive as is pointless? If you are happy to suspend your disbelief enough to enjoy the SW franchise so far (and by god, it was required), then the shape of lightsabres or how they are handled shouldn't be too much of a leap.
> 
> Then again I couldn't give much of a fuck about JJ Abrams' alleged breach of canon with his Star Trek reboot, so I'm unlikely to be bothered by what might be coming here. I'd much rather have an entertaining, well written and made story than a Lucas SW prequel-style abomination. If some nerds get upset about the wrong number of engines on a given spaceship or the handling physics of an imaginary weapon, so be it.



I think internal consistency is vital to a fictional universe. One of the many reasons the prequels were shit was that many of the rules about how the universe worked (like the inertia of a lightsabre blade) were cast aside in favour of something the director thought would look cooler.

Abrams did the same thing in his Star Trek movies with ships that can travel between distant star systems in a matter of hours rather than weeks. At the end of the last one they sent the Enterprise on a five year mission, but according to Abrams' universe they could do about a hundred laps of the whole galaxy in that time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 5, 2014)

Has this been posted?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone seen the mammoth leak on Reddit?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 11, 2014)

Yup

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...se-date-confirmed.316957/page-9#post-13574635


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2014)

had to stop myself reading that after the first 2 paragraphs...


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2014)

JJ Abrams is certainly having fun with the whole thing 

Characters' names revealed in mock trading cards


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yup
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...se-date-confirmed.316957/page-9#post-13574635




I've still not read it past the first 2 paragraphs, but it does make me wonder why someone would spoil it so much , especially for no financial gain, he must has some serious beef with abrams


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 12, 2014)

Showing off, innit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah , suppose what a dick tho lol


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd love to see AT-ATs back. As iconic a weapon as they come in the SW universe. But if anyone can think of bringing them back, J J Abrams can.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 14, 2014)

Rian Johnson is directing episode VIII


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2014)

Really?!

Interesting...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 14, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really?!
> 
> Interesting...



Yup, he's writing the script as well.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2014)

who's doing the theme tune?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2014)

Why wouldn't JJ A do all three?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2014)

Hollywood simply doesn't have enough lens flares.

_Three suns._


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember this droid from the trailer?

 

Not CGI. Practical effect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2014)

Also, tattoo:


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Remember this droid from the trailer?
> 
> View attachment 65085
> 
> Not CGI. Practical effect.


well maybe to a point

its definitely been comped onto the sand dune...the shadow from head to body looks cgi too... maybe there is a phsycial one they use for some shots but id bet the farm that everything in this sequence is all cgi


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2014)

It's still amazing it is a real prop that (allegedly) works as depicted. But I'm not sure I can believe it... Not the levitating head that keeps floating on top of a rolling ball anyway. I doubt even Lockheed Martin up in Area 51 could build such machine. In fact, I'm not sure the science of the concept is viable... But perhaps a science bod could elaborate...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2014)

I reckon it works like this. The head's not actually floating.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought they'd already shown how it works?


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2015)

*Star Wars: none of George Lucas's ideas were used in new film*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...eorge-Lucass-ideas-were-used-in-new-film.html


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2015)

A new leak has been reported, and it claims a major character will be killed off in ep. VII

**warning- spoilers ahead (if proven true, anyway)**

http://www.theweek.co.uk/star-wars-...rs-7-leaked-emails-paint-portrait-of-old-luke

Interesting!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 12, 2015)

Stand alone film announced

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-31861511


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> Stand alone film announced
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-31861511


Gareth is an old chum of mine. We both started in TV together as production trainees. He is making star wars, I am making white for channel 5. I define my failure in life by his success.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 16, 2015)

So the trailer is supposedly realised today?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, Celebration 7 (huge Star Wars convention) starts today in Anaheim, opening with J.J.Abrams and Kathleen Kennedy talking about the new movie.

Streaming live from 6pm BST


----------



## machine cat (Apr 16, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yeah, Celebration 7 (huge Star Wars convention) starts today in Anaheim, opening with J.J.Abrams and Kathleen Kennedy talking about the new movie.
> 
> Streaming live from 6pm BST



Argh! I'll be out the house at that time


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)

Live feed, it's very cringey so far


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2015)

Actually horribly cheesy seeing Harrison at the end.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok, that trailer got me grinning like a kid, fair play JJ


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2015)

Melted Darth Vader mask


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 16, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually horribly cheesy seeing Harrison at the end.



So very wrong.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks good


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2015)

It does...it looks good.

When was the last time anyone said that about Star Wars?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok, I admit it, I've cracked, that looks awesome 


(It's still gonna be shit mind )


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 16, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2015)

Am almost  in tears. Just watched the trailer with the kids, they were moderately shocked that when Chewie appeared I raised my hands skywards, threw my head back and did a Wookiee roar.

That opening shot! The badass chrome trooper! The quick zoom following the Falcon/TIE chase!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2015)

YES THAT'S STAR WARS


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2015)

S'right, innit. I've just used that very phrase. It's RIGHT. It's epic. It's not going to be about fucking trade disputes


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm surprised, but that teaser gave me goose bumps


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks good eh?

I know somebody who will be very excited to see this


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2015)

looks very good, and yes goosebumps...


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2015)

Better on a third viewing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

Fuck!

I'm sat in a hotel bar in Dublin...it's packed....

...I got my laptop and my headphones on...

...just watched the new star wars trailer....

I YELPED AND LAUGHED OUT LOUD WITH JOY AT THE END

Everyone looked....

I said sorry

I'm not sorry

Chewie, we're home.....

WOW


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2015)

*Chewbacca roar*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

I can be 7 again....


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm just bouncing on my sofa like a kid. It looks AWESOME !


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2015)

YES


----------



## treefrog (Apr 16, 2015)

Balbi and I just watched this and we were whooping and yelling at the end. OMFG YES THIS IS A STAR WARS THANK YOU


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think I've been this excited about a forthcoming film in a long, long time.

That 2-minute trailer has practically single-handedly erased the Lucas prequel trilogy from memory in one swift swoop, and has taken me back to near childhood-level of euphoria regarding the franchise. You'd better not fuck it up now Mr Abrams, because you have got our attention


----------



## Quartz (Apr 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> I don't think I've been this excited about a forthcoming film in a long, long time.
> 
> That 2-minute trailer has practically single-handedly erased the Lucas prequel trilogy from memory in one swift swoop, and has taken me back to near childhood-level of euphoria regarding the franchise. You'd better not fuck it up now Mr Abrams, because you have got our attention



My thoughts precisely.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2015)

The new droid (BB8) is amazing. Apparently even that tracking shot of it running high-speed along the sand is the real thing and not CGI.

Click here to see it rolling around on stage


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 17, 2015)

...Chewbacca certainly seems to have aged a bit better than Harrison Ford....has he had work done...?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new droid (BB8) is amazing. Apparently even that tracking shot of it running high-speed along the sand is the real thing and not CGI.
> 
> Click here to see it rolling around on stage



I watched the whole panel thing and, apart from Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher coming out, that was the best bit, great practical effects work.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ...Chewbacca certainly seems to have aged a bit better than Harrison Ford....has he had work done...?



In fairness he was 200 in the original films, doubt 30 years means much to him /nerd


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 17, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ...Chewbacca certainly seems to have aged a bit better than Harrison Ford....has he had work done...?


Shake'n'Vac, innit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

So who now wants to fly on the R2-D2 Dreamliner which has just been announced by Japaned airliner ANA?

I know I do


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new droid (BB8) is amazing. Apparently even that tracking shot of it running high-speed along the sand is the real thing and not CGI.
> 
> Click here to see it rolling around on stage


WOAH


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> WOAH


XKCD figured in out 7 years ago btw 

https://xkcd.com/413/


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 17, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ...Chewbacca certainly seems to have aged a bit better than Harrison Ford....has he had work done...?



Just For Wookie.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new droid (BB8) is amazing. Apparently even that tracking shot of it running high-speed along the sand is the real thing and not CGI.
> 
> Click here to see it rolling around on stage



Want one!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Want one!!!!


I don't think it will be too hard to actually produce a version of this for the home. It's just magnets, really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice to see the variant pattern stormtrooper helmet in action. Saw some drawings a while back, but they look  in situ


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 17, 2015)

That innocent child-like Star Wars joy....I thought it was gone, but it's still in there! I watched it and was instantly taken back to being a 10 year old boy watching Return of the Jedi.

I was still grinning and humming the theme this morning. A grumpy missus mwgdrwg asked "Is this going to last til Christmas now?"

"Yes!"


----------



## machine cat (Apr 17, 2015)

Boyega did more acting in that trailer than Christensen, Portman and McGregor did in the prequels combined, and he didn't even say a word


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2015)

I did think that Daisy Ridley looked very much like Natalie Portman in the trailer which I though was a nice touch


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I did think that Daisy Ridley looked very much like Natalie Portman in the trailer which I though was a nice touch



Ironically I thought she looked the spit of Keira Knightley, who played Portman's decoy in the prequels


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2015)

she definitely has a bit of Kiera about her too


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 17, 2015)

Showed my boy the trailer and he sat grinning with his face in his hands with the kind of excitement that only a prebubescent boy can know.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2015)

you mean that feeling that everyone on this thread has had since yesterday....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> you mean that feeling that everyone on this thread has had since yesterday....



I've watched quite a few "reaction" videos and in EVERY ONE - no matter how calm or excited they've been up to the last scene - just grin massively when Han & Chewie arrive. It's like "It's ok. Relax. The kid you once were is still in there. He's going to LOVE this film."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2015)

...like this one, for example. This lad's trying to be all rarrr while watching the trailer, he keeps recovering his composure but when Han & Chewie arrive he goes the way of all geeks yesterday


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2015)

Some people have _really_ been moved by the trailer...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 17, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ...Chewbacca certainly seems to have aged a bit better than Harrison Ford....has he had work done...?



Just for Wookies


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

Fords also working on the sequel nobody asked for: Bladerunner 2.

Christmas is so far away.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Fords also working on the sequel nobody asked for: ************.
> 
> Christmas is so far away.



No he isn't. It doesn't even exist.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I don't think it will be too hard to actually produce a version of this for the home. It's just magnets, really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ok, I admit it, I've cracked, that looks awesome
> 
> 
> (It's still gonna be shit mind )



IT LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME! Everyone I know who's waiting for this is losing their shit over the trailer.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Just for Wookies





AverageJoe said:


> Just For Wookie.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2015)

For those interested in cinematography, an interesting article on the shot trademarks JJ Abrams is expected to bring into Star Wars...

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/18/8447293/5-film-techniques-star-wars-trailer-jj-abrams


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Fucking hell that made me well up. The trailer that is not the above link.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 20, 2015)

So the first spin-off movie will be knows as "Star Wars Anthology: Rogue One" and will star Felicity Jones.


> A rogue band of resistance fighters unite for a daring mission to steal the Death Star plans and bring new hope to the galaxy in the Star Wars Anthology film,_Rogue One_.



In other SW news, the next "Star Wars Celebration" convention will be held at Excel in London on 15-17th July 2016.
Tickets go on sale at 8pm BST tonight - http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Show-Info/ (£70 for a weekend ticket)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2015)

As pointed out elsewhere: Kyle Katarn nicked the plans in game Dark Forces (doom engine iirc).

All the expanded universe will be lost, like tears in rain


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> So the first spin-off movie will be knows as "Star Wars Anthology: Rogue One" and will star Felicity Jones.
> 
> 
> In other SW news, the next "Star Wars Celebration" convention will be held at Excel in London on 15-17th July 2016.
> Tickets go on sale at 8pm BST tonight - http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Show-Info/ (£70 for a weekend ticket)


There is also the Secret Cinema screening of Empire Strikes Back, which sounds like a lot of fun, but is fucking expensive sadly.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> As pointed out elsewhere: Kyle Katarn nicked the plans in game Dark Forces (doom engine iirc).
> 
> All the expanded universe will be lost, like tears in rain



 I had great fun with the dark forces/jedi knights games


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2015)

On a completely unrelated and rather minor matter, I was pleased to see that the teaser trailer released last week used the term 'this Christmas' rather than the quite odious 'this Holiday season' that seems to be the norm nowadays.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 20, 2015)

T & P said:


> There is also the Secret Cinema screening of Empire Strikes Back, which sounds like a lot of fun, but is fucking expensive sadly.



£78  you can almost buy a reconditioned hyperdrive for that!


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> All the expanded universe will be lost, like tears in rain


Good riddance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2015)

they won't really, they'll still be there but they are repackaging them as 'Star Wars Legends'


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2015)

Burning's too good for them.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 20, 2015)

what? even that time Han Solo fought a space weasel?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2015)

T & P said:


> There is also the Secret Cinema screening of Empire Strikes Back, which sounds like a lot of fun, but is fucking expensive sadly.



Got tickets for that, can't wait!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2015)

loool: 



			
				craiglist said:
			
		

> Selling a slightly used Imperial II-class Star Destroyer.
> 
> Previously (slightly) owned by a navigator of a spice freighter, this vessel has been sitting on my moisture farm and needs to be removed before next year’s harvest. I just haven’t had time to give this classic the attention it deserves and my loss is some-one else’s gain!
> 
> ...


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2015)

On unrelated SW news, Mark Hamill has released some family photos taken during the filming of Return of the Jedi. Cheesy stuff, but nostalgic all the same

http://www.starwars.com/news/mark-hamills-return-of-the-jedi-family-photo-album

I read somewhere the original Yoda puppet was damaged in a fire. Is that true? The model used in Ep I was clearly a different one, and fucking shit at that.


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I had great fun with the dark forces/jedi knights games



de de duh, de de duh, de  der de le der duh.

There he is, BLAST HIM!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2015)

Full synopsis of the story so far here:
http://makingstarwars.net/2015/05/a-compiled-synopsis-of-star-wars-the-force-awakens/

if true, spoilery as  fuck so don't read if you are one of them moany cunts.

looks like 



Spoiler: stuff



we won't be seeing much of luke in the 1st one, which makes sense as they'll need to establish the younger cast in their own right before breaking out to much OG


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 8, 2015)

*Han Solo to get his own Star Wars film
Disney announces Han Solo will get his own stand-alone film to be released in May 2018*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/star-wars/11725218/Han-Solo-to-get-his-own-Star-Wars-film.html

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/07/star-wars-han-solo-spinoff-lego-movie


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> *Han Solo to get his own Star Wars film
> Disney announces Han Solo will get his own stand-alone film to be released in May 2018*
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/star-wars/11725218/Han-Solo-to-get-his-own-Star-Wars-film.html
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/07/star-wars-han-solo-spinoff-lego-movie


I don't care about young Han Solo. This is a shit idea.


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2015)

Santino said:


> I don't care about young Han Solo. This is a shit idea.



I hope it'll be better than Young Indiana Jones!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought we were getting a rogue squadron film


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought we were getting a rogue squadron film



We are getting Rogue One in 2016 and this new Solo one later.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2015)

So the next few years look like this then:

2015: Episode VII
2016: Rogue One
2017: Episode VIII
2018: Young Han Solo 
2019: Episode IX
2020: The Adventures of Admiral Akbar

Is that correct?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 8, 2015)

Isn't there one about Boba Fett too?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Isn't there one about Boba Fett too?



Well, I won't be getting my Admiral Akbar film 

This shows Solo/Fett as one film, and the last spin off as 'Kenobi: The Balance of the Force' 

http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...es-star-wars-spinoffs-as-kenobi-and-fett-solo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2015)

I like the idea of a young Solo film...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2015)

The idea is better than a film about Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> XKCD figured in out 7 years ago btw
> 
> https://xkcd.com/413/


Love that, especially the soul bit.

"import soul"
"oh yeah, Python"


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 9, 2015)

Strong chance of a proper full trailer at the SD Comic-con panel later today (probably evening for us given the time difference).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2015)

fingers x-ed


----------



## Santino (Jul 9, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> fingers x-ed


Lock fingers in attack position.


----------



## T & P (Jul 10, 2015)

machine cat said:


> So the next few years look like this then:
> 
> 2015: Episode VII
> 2016: Rogue One
> ...


I'd really like to see an Admiral Akbar film


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't wait for this movie!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> I'd really like to see an Admiral Akbar film



I'd even go for a 'You've Been Framed' video show with Akbar shouting "It's a trap!" before disaster strikes on each clip


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2015)

machine cat said:


> I'd even go for a 'You've Been Framed' video show with Akbar shouting "It's a trap!" before disaster strikes on each clip


Then there's the B&Q sponsored infomercial co-hosted by Anthony Sullivan, _It's A Sheet It's A Drape It's A Tarp_


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 11, 2015)

it's going to be hard work avoiding spoilers, but i really want to see this fresh - as much as is possible these days and beyond the trailer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm actual Getty g quite excited for this Jj don't you let me down...


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 12, 2015)

As long as they bring back Jar Jar I don't see how they can go wrong


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> As long as they bring back Jar Jar I don't see how they can go wrong


Yes, why was he missing from 4,5 and 6? Those films could have been so much more.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm still confused about exactly when R2D2 lost the ability to fly


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2015)

Yet more of this shit. Will it still be going on when I'm 75? Fuck Star Wars. Any of you "excited" about it are as dull and unimaginative as the Hollywood beancounters who've commissioned it.

I used to love Star Wars. I watched the first one every day for a year. I was 6.

I'm not anymore.

We need new films, new stories and new characters. Don't go and see this. You're just encouraging them.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2015)

I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm just off to one of the football threads to let everyone know i don't like football, back later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Yet more of this shit. Will it still be going on when I'm 75? Fuck Star Wars. Any of you "excited" about it are as dull and unimaginative as the Hollywood beancounters who've commissioned it.
> 
> I used to love Star Wars. I watched the first one every day for a year. I was 6.
> 
> ...


In a blow against walt the antisemite disney I am going to torrent all the tie-in novels. And there's loads announced already. YA fiction. All the major characters are getting a  standalone adveture book. Santino 

How do you feel about this new expanded universe given how much you loathe the old one?


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2015)

I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 12, 2015)

While I think the new movie will be good and it sounds like they are doing all the right things. I do worry that still having the Empire, in some form, is a bit of a shit deal. Hopefully it wont' be an attempt at a political statement with the Empire as terrorists of a sort fighting a government that's oppressing people or some shit.

I do agree that we should see something new. Where is the new space opera movie franchise? Certainly not the ridiculous Jupiter Ascending!

Thing is, the original movies worked in part - a large part in fact - because they were a product of their time; the late seventies. (This is also why disco mixes of the sound track are awesome - FACT). Nowadays we have a crass over commercialised sponsored-by-coke movie industry and I dread that we'll see, much as we did with the prequels, the new McDonalds Millenium Happy Meal! Or Coke Diet Sith, or some other shite.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 12, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still confused about exactly when R2D2 lost the ability to fly


When he stopped believing.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 12, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, why was he missing from 4,5 and 6? Those films could have been so much more.


There's always room for one more in that toilet in the Death Star with the floating alien cock.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm just off to one of the football threads to let everyone know i don't like football, back later.



Good idea. I guess that's part of what a forum's for. FIFA one would be best for that.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still confused about exactly when R2D2 lost the ability to fly


R2D2 has never been able to fly


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> R2D2 has never been able to fly



These are not the prequels you are looking for.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I do worry that still having the Empire, in some form, is a bit of a shit deal.


at the end of ROJ they had blown up a major strategic Empire asset and killed its leadership. Theres still a lot of empire to defeat. Difference is now they are not having a rebellion- its a civil war


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> at the end of ROJ they had blown up a major strategic Empire asset and killed its leadership. Theres still a lot of empire to defeat. Difference is now they are not having a rebellion- its a civil war


That's what they will argue; that the civil war is still going despite the demise of Vader and Palpatine.

But in terms of the story, the good guys won - and decisively. The story was done; that was the final chapter and everyone lived happily ever after. That kind of ending is important for a fairy tale like Star Wars. I don't want some real world analogue nor any kind of political commentary.

Hopefully also the plot won't be the usual JJ Abrams convoluted nonsense. He has great ideas but by god they sometimes end up a mess - like Star Trek.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 13, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> While I think the new movie will be good and it sounds like they are doing all the right things. I do worry that still having the Empire, in some form, is a bit of a shit deal. Hopefully it wont' be an attempt at a political statement with the Empire as terrorists of a sort fighting a government that's oppressing people or some shit.
> 
> I do agree that we should see something new. Where is the new space opera movie franchise? Certainly not the ridiculous Jupiter Ascending!
> 
> Thing is, the original movies worked in part - a large part in fact - because they were a product of their time; the late seventies. (This is also why disco mixes of the sound track are awesome - FACT). Nowadays we have a crass over commercialised sponsored-by-coke movie industry and I dread that we'll see, much as we did with the prequels, the new McDonalds Millenium Happy Meal! Or Coke Diet Sith, or some other shite.



I want one of these...


----------



## T & P (Jul 13, 2015)

Have they written Lando off? Biggest character to have been left out, it seems.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2015)

T & P said:


> Have they written Lando off? Biggest character to have been left out, it seems.



There are rumours that he'll crop up at some point


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Hopefully also the plot won't be the usual JJ Abrams convoluted nonsense. He has great ideas but by god they sometimes end up a mess - like Star Trek.



The first Abrams Star Trek had a slightly dodgy plot but got away with it, the second one was drivel. Neither was written by Abrams though.

Luckily the writers of those two films are nowhere near episode VII, instead Laurence Kasdan from Empire Strikes Back has written the screenplay with Abrams.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The first Abrams Star Trek had a slightly dodgy plot but got away with it, the second one was drivel. Neither was written by Abrams though.
> 
> Luckily the writers of those two films are nowhere near episode VII, instead Laurence Kasdan from Empire Strikes Back has written the screenplay with Abrams.


wasn't Empire written by a woman?

I hope it's nothing like Trek because both were dire. Kirk as an angry teenager who becomes captain of the flagship beceause...reasons? A Romulan oil rig is the bad guy? Time travel? 90 yo Leonard Nimoy? Oh dear!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> wasn't Empire written by a woman?


She has a writing credit, but nobody knows how much of her work made it into the final film because she died before filming began. Lawrence Kasdan wrote/re-wrote it and then came back for _Jedi._


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> wasn't Empire written by a woman?
> 
> I hope it's nothing like Trek because both were dire. Kirk as an angry teenager who becomes captain of the flagship beceause...reasons? A Romulan oil rig is the bad guy? Time travel? 90 yo Leonard Nimoy? Oh dear!


Will have to disagree with you there. It might have played loose at times with the canon- something that admittedly I'm not that fussed about- but it was great fun and entertainment, far more so than at least four of the previous cinema outings, IMO.

Didn't have a problem with the portrayal of young Kirk myself. And you'd be mad to deny that young Spock was played out to absolute fucking perfection.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it's going to be good, really good.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it's going to be good as well, but Favelado is right.

Everyone moans about sequels on here, then they salivate over a _seventh _film in a franchise, where the last three in the same franchise were absolute toilet (allegedly - I've only seen tPM).

Why can't we have grown up, new sci-fi? Consider Phlebas would make a great film, and there's plenty more books in the series for the inevitable sequels.


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I think it's going to be good as well, but Favelado is right.
> 
> Everyone moans about sequels on here, then they salivate over a _seventh _film in a franchise, where the last three in the same franchise were absolute toilet (allegedly - I've only seen tPM).
> 
> Why can't we have grown up, new sci-fi? Consider Phlebas would make a great film, and there's plenty more books in the series for the inevitable sequels.


I think people like me have been itching for this precisely because of how shit the prequels were. I was a bit meh when the rumours about a sequel being commissioned first appeared, but as we got to know more about them and- crucially- that Lucas would not have a major role in the scripts, I got more excited.

And Abrams has embraced the very ethos of the original trilogy that SW fans love so, and which Lucas abandoned with calamitous results for his sequels, namely using practical effects and location shooting whenever possible. Everything outside of the actual script (which we know little about yet) feels and looks right for Ep VII.

I'm normally against 'unplanned' sequels that are only written if a film turns out to be successful. As far as I'm concerned the Matrix ended with the first film and the sequels do not really exist as far as the original story goes, so appalled I was with them. But SW has been messed about to such extent already, and I loved the original trilogy so much, I'm willing to give this the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I think it's going to be good as well, but Favelado is right.
> 
> Everyone moans about sequels on here, then they salivate over a _seventh _film in a franchise, where the last three in the same franchise were absolute toilet (allegedly - I've only seen tPM).
> 
> Why can't we have grown up, new sci-fi? Consider Phlebas would make a great film, and there's plenty more books in the series for the inevitable sequels.


I'd love to see Consider Phlebas done on the big screen. The salvage ship of tealeafs screaming intowards a destroyed a dying O. Horza in the cell at the start as the shit water climbss up and up toward his mouth before BOOM huge armoured three legged idiran soldier blows the wall out. The critique of the Culture that is so right and yet so 'you know what Horza? I'll take my pampered fantasy over your pain and death'

The final hunt for a Mind so damaged and new its had to revert to a physical presence. Oh yes.

The next one should then be Player Of Games. A bored dilletante shanghaid into acting for SC as their agent in a society ruled by vicious iniquity and a political system chosen by one grand game. It'd be fucking amazing.


----------



## gosub (Jul 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd love to see Consider Phlebas done on the big screen. The salvage ship of tealeafs screaming intowards a destroyed a dying O. Horza in the cell at the start as the shit water climbss up and up toward his mouth before BOOM huge armoured three legged idiran soldier blows the wall out. The critique of the Culture that is so right and yet so 'you know what Horza? I'll take my pampered fantasy over your pain and death'
> 
> The final hunt for a Mind so damaged and new its had to revert to a physical presence. Oh yes.
> 
> The next one should then be Player Of Games. A bored dilletante shanghaid into acting for SC as their agent in a society ruled by vicious iniquity and a political system chosen by one grand game. It'd be fucking amazing.


State of the art is on radio 4 extra in the coming days


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2015)

gosub said:


> State of the art is on radio 4 extra in the coming days


I heard it when it first aired on R5 two years ago, its a really faithful adapt and a must listen for any fans or people wondering what the fuss about the Culture is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2015)

The what now?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The what now?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_State_of_the_Art

Hadn't heard of it myself, but it sounds interesting. Cheers for the heads up gosub


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Why can't we have grown up, new sci-fi? Consider Phlebas would make a great film, and there's plenty more books in the series for the inevitable sequels.



No film-maker should touch Banks imo. A lot of the humour would be lost on film I think, not to mention the sheer scale of things. Although watching Horza fly the CAT through the GSV would maybe change my mind.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 16, 2015)

I didn't really like Consider Phlebas and don't think it would make a good film unless it was pretty heavily adapted.
I don't think Star Wars would make a very good novel either.
I liked The Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2015)

machine cat said:


> No film-maker should touch Banks imo. A lot of the humour would be lost on film I think, not to mention the sheer scale of things. Although watching Horza fly the CAT through the GSV would maybe change my mind.


That's the thing, it could be incredible, but unless it gets an appropriate budget and a talented director, it could end up horrendous.

I don't know who would be the best person to do it, but someone like Peter Jackson and the money he can command seems a good shout.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonfirelight said:


> I didn't really like Consider Phlebas and don't think it would make a good film unless it was pretty heavily adapted.
> I don't think Star Wars would make a very good novel either.
> I liked The Grapes of Wrath.


Eh? Consider Phlebas is properly cinematic, even in novel form. Also, it's brilliant!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> That's the thing, it could be incredible, but unless it gets an appropriate budget and a talented director, it could end up horrendous.
> 
> I don't know who would be the best person to do it, but someone like Peter Jackson and the money he can command seems a good shout.



I've no idea who could do it tbh. There was talk of making the 18 page long short story 'A Gift from the Culture' into a film a few years ago, but that's all gone quiet.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Eh? Consider Phlebas is properly cinematic, even in novel form. Also, it's brilliant!


If you say so. It just didn't do it for me. I don't think I cared for the characters enough except for the drone.
As a film I guess it would have a few decent set pieces and visuals, but I imagine it would feel like it had too many acts, was too fragmented and would have pacing issues.
plus would probably need lots of exposition.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonfirelight said:


> I didn't really like Consider Phlebas and don't think it would make a good film unless it was pretty heavily adapted.
> I don't think Star Wars would make a very good novel either.
> I liked The Grapes of Wrath.


I like taramasalata.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 16, 2015)

Santino said:


> I like taramasalata.


not for me, I'm more of a Ford Capri type.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_State_of_the_Art
> 
> Hadn't heard of it myself, but it sounds interesting. Cheers for the heads up gosub


That does sound good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I heard it when it first aired on R5 two years ago, its a really faithful adapt and a must listen for any fans or people wondering what the fuss about the Culture is.


Is that something I can listen to on iPlayer?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that something I can listen to on iPlayer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that something I can listen to on iPlayer?


currently I shouldn't think so unless they archived it. But gosub says its getting a re-airing this week, whereupon you will be able to. It's really well done, and I sa that as one who normally hates radio plays


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

ok so fez found it. THE DICK


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

hah! didn't realise cornell did the adapt. He's written for Doctor Who both in audio and scripts for tele. Also written some horrible sci fi. Not horrible bad, its good work....just...oppressive and made me feel woozy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I heard it when it first aired on R5 two years ago, its a really faithful adapt and a must listen for any fans or people wondering what the fuss about the Culture is.



Is it the one with Paterson Joseph? That was very good I thought.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Everyone moans about sequels on here, then they salivate over a _seventh _film in a franchise


Fourth


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Fourth


It's actually the 9th isn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> It's actually the 9th isn't it?


*THERE! ARE! THREE! STAR WARS FILMS!*


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is it the one with Paterson Joseph? That was very good I thought.


Listening now. Yeah it's really good


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is it the one with Paterson Joseph? That was very good I thought.


yeah, I was expecting it to be a bad job because...how? how?

better people than me did it though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2015)

Do the two ewok films count? 


Fez909 said:


> It's actually the 9th isn't it?


----------



## QOTH (Jul 17, 2015)

A mixture of excitement and dread. Little QOTH is 6, has been star wars obsessed since he was 3, he will love it regardless of quality and taking him to see it on the big screen will be ace.  As mentioned in another post somewhere, his love of the series has made me much more of a ridiculous fangirl than I ever was as a kid, and it's something we can enjoy as a family.  So, yes, we're looking forward to the film, yes we're going to a convention, yes we'll dress up. 

But yes, I'm trying to keep expectations low. 

If the turgid dialog doesn't make me want to saw off my own ears, and the pedestrian plot doesn't make me fall asleep I'll be pretty happy.  

Little QOTH refers to the unfortunate prequels as 'made-up star wars' to distinguish them from the real thing.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

QOTH said:


> Little QOTH refers to the unfortunate prequels as 'made-up star wars' to distinguish them from the real thing.


You are a good parent


----------



## MooChild (Jul 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> *THERE! ARE! THREE! STAR WARS FILMS!*









Am i getting this reference, or am i just a nerd?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Am i getting this reference, or am i just a nerd?


----------



## MooChild (Jul 17, 2015)

Although we have now crossed the streams with TNG references on a SW thread.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think people like me have been itching for this precisely because of how shit the prequels were. I was a bit meh when the rumours about a sequel being commissioned first appeared, but as we got to know more about them and- crucially- that Lucas would not have a major role in the scripts, I got more excited.
> 
> And Abrams has embraced the very ethos of the original trilogy that SW fans love so, and which Lucas abandoned with calamitous results for his sequels, namely using practical effects and location shooting whenever possible. Everything outside of the actual script (which we know little about yet) feels and looks right for Ep VII.
> 
> I'm normally against 'unplanned' sequels that are only written if a film turns out to be successful. As far as I'm concerned the Matrix ended with the first film and the sequels do not really exist as far as the original story goes, so appalled I was with them. But SW has been messed about to such extent already, and I loved the original trilogy so much, I'm willing to give this the benefit of the doubt.



Yep the prequels being shit had me start from a very low base but there are some very good signs that give me hope. Things like building actual sets rather than just green screening everything. And yes Lucas not being any fucking where near it too!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2015)

MooChild said:


> Although we have now crossed the streams with TNG references on a SW thread.....



Not to mention the Ghostbusters reference embdded in this post...


----------



## MooChild (Jul 18, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not to mention the Ghostbusters reference embdded in this post...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2015)

Rogue One cast announced 

http://www.starwars.com/news/rogue-one-the-daring-mission-has-begun-cast-and-crew-announced


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## The Octagon (Aug 28, 2015)

machine cat said:


>




Hmm, new trailer coming soon perhaps? I had read that Abrams doesn't want too many trailers for the film so the main plot isn't spoiled beforehand (looking at you _Terminator Genisys_), but that looks pretty good.

The effect off the lightsaber ignition reflecting off Boyega's character's face was very well done too, there wasn't enough of that in the previous films.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 28, 2015)

It's force Friday next week so perhaps we'll get a full trailer then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

If he's fucked this one up I am going to weep salt tears. It really doesn't look like he had but then I have prequel foreboding


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Hmm, new trailer coming soon perhaps? I had read that Abrams doesn't want too many trailers for the film so the main plot isn't spoiled beforehand (looking at you _Terminator Genisys_), but that looks pretty good.



I have little hope of making it to Christmas without some cunt spoiling the plot for everyone tbh. Even Abrams himself is leaking details, which of course instantly appear in that stupid 'trending' box on facebook


----------



## machine cat (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> If he's fucked this one up I am going to weep salt tears. It really doesn't look like he had but then I have prequel foreboding


Well it already looks far better than the prequels, but we'll have to wait and see. I just hope he doesn't ruin Ackbar and his trap detecting ways.


----------



## QOTH (Aug 28, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I have little hope of making it to Christmas without some cunt spoiling the plot for everyone tbh. Even Abrams himself is leaking details, which of course instantly appear in that stupid 'trending' box on facebook



Plot hasn't been a strong point of any of made-up-star-wars.  If the plot leak involves trade disputes and galactic taxation I may not be able to stay awake long enough for the film to be spoilered.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

lets face it, its all about the space dogfights and the lightsabre duels


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think people like me have been itching for this precisely because of how shit the prequels were. I was a bit meh when the rumours about a sequel being commissioned first appeared, but as we got to know more about them and- crucially- that Lucas would not have a major role in the scripts, I got more excited.
> 
> And Abrams has embraced the very ethos of the original trilogy that SW fans love so, and which Lucas abandoned with calamitous results for his sequels, namely using practical effects and location shooting whenever possible. Everything outside of the actual script (which we know little about yet) feels and looks right for Ep VII.
> 
> I'm normally against 'unplanned' sequels that are only written if a film turns out to be successful. As far as I'm concerned the Matrix ended with the first film and the sequels do not really exist as far as the original story goes, so appalled I was with them. But SW has been messed about to such extent already, and I loved the original trilogy so much, I'm willing to give this the benefit of the doubt.



When the original movie came out; I was given this as a present






And inside, amongst magnificent Ralph Quarrie artwork, there was the story of Lucas' vision and how Star Wars would consist of 9 episodes...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 28, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> When the original movie came out; I was given this as a present
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did it mention anything about 7 - 9? I remember reading something like a synopsis of how Lucas wanted to continue the story. It consisted of clones of Vader and Palpatine iirc. Sounded appalling


----------



## QOTH (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lets face it, its all about the space dogfights and the lightsabre duels



And the vague and unthreatening spirituality / nonspecific moral uplift.  

Come to think of it, could I get funding to set up a Jedi freeschool now?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

just think, when disney have milked this cash cow dry with about twenty films I'll be in my sixties telling youngsters how only the original three can be considered the best. Fuck, there might be a new generation who love the prequels and hold jar-jar in as much affection as I do R2. It's a dark future.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 28, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Did it mention anything about 7 - 9? I remember reading something like a synopsis of how Lucas wanted to continue the story. It consisted of clones of Vader and Palpatine iirc. Sounded appalling



There were official magazines and publications that always talked about 9 films when the originals came out....

....wish I'd kept them 

I couldn't afford the toys, but did get the comics and mags....all gone now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lets face it, its all about the space dogfights and the lightsabre duels


 I feel slightly dirty saying it, but I agree 100% with Herr DC.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Did it mention anything about 7 - 9? I remember reading something like a synopsis of how Lucas wanted to continue the story. It consisted of clones of Vader and Palpatine iirc. Sounded appalling



Unfortunately, it's hard to remember if it went into detail. It's nearly 40 years ago and the old memory blurs a bit. Plus I cut pictures out of the magazine and stuck them in my Star Wars scrapbook. Argh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I feel slightly dirty saying it, but I agree 100% with Herr DC.


good, good, give in to it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Did it mention anything about 7 - 9? I remember reading something like a synopsis of how Lucas wanted to continue the story. It consisted of clones of Vader and Palpatine iirc. Sounded appalling


there were palpatine clones in the expanded universe books. Which are all being written off as non canon now and to be referred to as 'Star Wars Legends'.

These people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

RIP Admiral Thrawn. We knew thee well


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ...there might be a new generation who love the prequels and hold jar-jar in as much affection as I do R2...


 
Blates


----------



## machine cat (Aug 28, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Unfortunately, it's hard to remember if it went into detail. It's nearly 40 years ago and the old memory blurs a bit. Plus I cut pictures out of the magazine and stuck them in my Star Wars scrapbook. Argh.


 

I wish I still had my Star Wars scrapbook.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there were palpatine clones in the expanded universe books. Which are all being written off as non canon now and to be referred to as 'Star Wars Legends'.
> 
> These people.



And who remembers Marvel's Star Wars universe?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

tommers said:


> It is. It's a recipe for chopping your own leg off.
> 
> But... what else could you make it out of? Hmmm?  Hmmm?


this also made me wonder why they are using epee or rapier or whatever you want to call it, made out of major lazer, and then going at it like knights in armour? Surely if Luke had studied a bit of fencing the whole thing would have been a lot quicker


----------



## Kanda (Aug 28, 2015)

Hands up if you saw the original in the cinema...when it was first released in 77.... /hands up


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> this also made me wonder why they are using epee or rapier or whatever you want to call it, made out of major lazer, and then going at it like knights in armour? Surely if Luke had studied a bit of fencing the whole thing would have been a lot quicker


The plasma generator in the hilt generates a lot of gyroscopic inertia, so they actually feel heavy and difficult to wield. This explains why they use two hands, until later in Jedi when Luke's powers have developed and he can use the force to let him hold it one-handed.


SHOOT ME NOW.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Hands up if you saw the original in the cinema...when it was first released in 77.... /hands up



Oh yes. In the Academy cinema (I think it was that one) in Dublin.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


>


We had this exact same conversation last December, so save your bullets.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2015)

((my sieve brain))


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 29, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Hands up if you saw the original in the cinema...when it was first released in 77.... /hands up




Given that it was released 27th December 1977...most people probably did not see it until 1978. 

I was staying with my Nan for xmas and my auntie took me to Liecester Sq to see it...in December 1977

The screen was huge....when that star destroyer entered from the right of the screen my world was never the same


----------



## Quartz (Aug 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The screen was huge....when that star destroyer entered from the right of the screen my world was never the same



This.


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Hands up if you saw the original in the cinema...when it was first released in 77.... /hands up


About 10 times. 

Also saw all 3 shown together in 82 or 83.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2015)

I saw it in 78 , aged 7 at the odeon Guildford , was the best day of my life that far


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2015)

watched RoJ and ESB yesterday, surround sound, projector etc.

Strikes Back is still the best by miles. Yoda's death scene in RoJ is a lot funnier than I recall it being


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2015)

I was 4-5 years of age when I first watched it, which was when it first opened in Spain. It is in fact one of my earliest memories in life. I remember the queue was massive, and my dad, who was not a sci-fi fan, was excited about watching it as there was a huge buzz about it.

I also remember watching ET when it premiered, and crying my eyes out


----------



## maomao (Aug 29, 2015)

I was 3 and had to go to the loo during the most exciting bit. The only thing I remember is mum bringing me back in just as the death star exploded.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 29, 2015)

I always wish that I could have been a kid when Star Wars first came out, but then again... I'd be old


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2015)

I grew up way after they had been released but became a fan seeing them on tele. Same with doctor who (uk gold, sylvester mcoy) in that regard.

When they got the cinema re-releases in the 90s I got full cinema joy from the three. Watching em yesterday, the CGI doesn't creak that much. Not as much as you'd expect it too. Cloud City for instance still looks tons better than it did with plain white walls


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2015)

In other SW news, the Daily Fail reported the other day a seemly exclusive story that Peter Cushing is being digitally recreated and will feature in Rogue One. An interesting article and apparently a mammoth effort by the CGI department, especially about his legs as he wore slippers though filming and there are no shots of his lower legs at all in the movie.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I grew up way after they had been released but became a fan seeing them on tele. Same with doctor who (uk gold, sylvester mcoy) in that regard.
> 
> When they got the cinema re-releases in the 90s I got full cinema joy from the three. Watching em yesterday, the CGI doesn't creak that much. Not as much as you'd expect it too. Cloud City for instance still looks tons better than it did with plain white walls



First saw the originals on VCR, recorded from tv at xmas and wore them out. Saw the re-releases at the cinema in 97. Some bits are good, like you say Cloud City. But some are just fucking stupid #hanshotfirst


----------



## emanymton (Aug 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> he wore slippers though filming and there are no shots of his lower legs at all in the movie.


This is fantastic, that's how you should do work.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2015)

machine cat said:


> I always wish that I could have been a kid when Star Wars first came out, but then again... I'd be old



I aint old


----------



## zora (Sep 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> I also remember watching ET when it premiered, and crying my eyes out



Ah man, fond memories. My first movie that I saw in the cinema. I totally remember crying my eyes out (as I did all over again when I read the book several years later), but my cousin reminded me just the other day that apparently -and much to his embarrassment - I also screamed my lungs out along with Gertie (which is a memory I have completely repressed )

First Star Wars for me in the cinema was Return of the Jedi, and my overriding memory of that is my mum having to call the council afterwards to complain about the cinema showing a trailer for The Lift, or Lift of Horror as it was called in Germany, which left me traumatised for several months. (The lamest horror film of all times as I was to discover when I watched it ten years on). /derail


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2015)

Toying with the idea of watching the "despecialized" versions soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember everyone in school being obsessed with Return of the Jedi (especially the Ewoks ). I think I was 8 when it came out, and is the first one I remember clearly. A massive gang of us went to the cinema to watch it. We had those Panini sticker albums for RoJ too, I wish I'd kept it. I still have 20 or so figures from those days.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Toying with the idea of watching the "despecialized" versions soon.


They're really good, especially New Hope, which was fucked with the most.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2015)

I still have them on VHS 

Didn't realise there were 'despecialised' versions!!!


----------



## starfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Kanda said:


> I still have them on VHS
> 
> Didn't realise there were 'despecialised' versions!!!


Released before Lucas buggered about with them.
I have them too, no vcr though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2015)

Kanda said:


> I still have them on VHS
> 
> Didn't realise there were 'despecialised' versions!!!





starfish said:


> Released before Lucas buggered about with them.
> I have them too, no vcr though.



Nah, this is a re-compiling of the original version of the movie(s) from modern Hi-Def sources. Retains all the good things of the "Special Editions" (cleaned up FX, clearer sound etc.)

History lesson: 

It's by far the best way to watch the original trilogy.


----------



## starfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Nah, this is a re-compiling of the original version of the movie(s) from modern Hi-Def sources. Retains all the good things of the "Special Editions" (cleaned up FX, clearer sound etc.)
> 
> History lesson:
> 
> It's by far the best way to watch the original trilogy.



Ah got you. Mine are from 95, pre special editions.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Nah, this is a re-compiling of the original version of the movie(s) from modern Hi-Def sources. Retains all the good things of the "Special Editions" (cleaned up FX, clearer sound etc.)
> 
> History lesson:
> 
> It's by far the best way to watch the original trilogy.



I thought they were taken from whatever available versions of the original theatrical releases were still in existence ? I may be wrong though

Def worth downloading and watching though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2015)

not sure if i said this earlier but at boomtown, i watched all 6 movies played simultaneously superimposed on top of each other, was very fucked but im hoping my subconscious unravels it all before 19th dec


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> If he's fucked this one up I am going to weep salt tears. It really doesn't look like he had but then I have prequel foreboding



The level of hope invested in this film will mean riots in the streets if it's The Phantom Menace shit...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The level of hope invested in this film will mean riots in the streets if it's The Phantom Menace shit...


Is it a new hope?


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2015)

For those of you who like collecting SW toys, you can now buy a working model of BB-8

The Story (And Tech) Behind That Awesome Star Wars BB-8 Toy


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

150 dollars plus shipping 

nice that it controls from a smartphone tho


----------



## machine cat (Sep 4, 2015)

It's Force Friday today so maybe a new trailer?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Nah, this is a re-compiling of the original version of the movie(s) from modern Hi-Def sources. Retains all the good things of the "Special Editions" (cleaned up FX, clearer sound etc.)
> 
> History lesson:
> 
> It's by far the best way to watch the original trilogy.




wow. that's dedication.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> wow. that's dedication.


It's fantastic. Just like the version you remember taped off the TV, but in crystal clear 720p and not a trace of Lucas' meddling


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 4, 2015)

Mmmmmm.....helmet......

STAR WARS™: THE FORCE AWAKENS: First Order Stormtrooper Helmet Accessory - Standard Line (Pre-Order) - ANOVOS Productions LLC


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's fantastic. Just like the version you remember taped off the TV, but in crystal clear 720p and not a trace of Lucas' meddling


It's also a big 'fuck you' to George Lucas. I'll try to get them at some point.

Sky is showing all the SW films at the moment. Every time I part watch one I notice yet another instance of meddling. The scene in Empire Stikes Back during the asteroid field siege when Vader has a 'skype' conversation with the Emperor has been fucked not only visually but also script-wise, with enough dialogue added to fill a novella. What the fuck possessed Lukas to think that after all these years viewers required extra dialogue to help understand the plot better? What a dick the man is...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2015)

T & P said:


> For those of you who like collecting SW toys, you can now buy a working model of BB-8
> 
> The Story (And Tech) Behind That Awesome Star Wars BB-8 Toy



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!

Seriously that is an awesome toy!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm having the new Falcon delivered tomorrow


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 6, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's fantastic. Just like the version you remember taped off the TV, but in crystal clear 720p and not a trace of Lucas' meddling


There's 1080p versions of Star Wars and Empire available too, big 15 gig files though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

They've got Alan Dean Foster in for the novelization of the film. I don't rate him at all, always thought he was a massive hack. Still I suppose its the law that all film novelizations must be shit and written by i'll-do-anything hacks.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> They've got Alan Dean Foster in for the novelization of the film.



He has a long association with Star Wars.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

Quartz said:


> He has a long association with Star Wars.


Stands to reason. I've never read any of his extended universe novels, bet they are rubbish


----------



## Quartz (Sep 8, 2015)

I meant long as in from long ago - he's only done four Star Wars books.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 8, 2015)

He did the first spin-off novel - Splinter in the Minds Eye in 1978, which I read at the time.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 8, 2015)

Release date for the film is now 17th of December for the UK, a day before the US.


----------



## Santino (Sep 8, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Release date for the film is now 17th of December for the UK, a day before the US.


In your face, America! In all of your faces!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2015)

In your faeces even


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

I plan to be bang on all the fan sites spoilering like king troll.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I plan to be bang on all the fan sites spoilering like king troll.


"Yeah, you'll never guess what, right, Han's son and Greedo's son are in a boozer and Han's lad waits til Greedo's lad shoots first..." etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I plan to be bang on all the fan sites spoilering like king troll.


i like this attitude, il be there with you


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I plan to be bang on all the fan sites spoilering like king troll.


I have it on good authority that Luke's father might be none other Darth Vader.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Quartz (Sep 8, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Release date for the film is now 17th of December for the UK, a day before the US.



But the French get it a day earlier still.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 8, 2015)

Quartz said:


> But the French get it a day earlier still.


Good for them


----------



## gosub (Sep 8, 2015)

T & P said:


> I have it on good authority that Luke's father might be none other Darth Vader.





DotCommunist said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO



could be worse....Jar Jar Binks


----------



## 8den (Sep 9, 2015)

It's Confirmed they're doing between two to four days of reshoots/pic ups later this month in Ireland.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2015)

best coffee table ever. Custom build alas, so theres only theone.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> For those of you who like collecting SW toys, you can now buy a working model of BB-8
> 
> The Story (And Tech) Behind That Awesome Star Wars BB-8 Toy



Mine arrived yesterday.

Pros - well packaged, charges easily, looks very cute, rolls well
Cons - no voice recognition with Android phones (at the moment), BB8 sounds come from the phone and not the droid (which is a shame as you cant help but thinking its not quite working how it should), doesnt take photos.

Jury is out at the moment until new firmware increases its mojo. Until then its just a pricey remote controlled robot.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> best coffee table ever. Custom build alas, so theres only theone.


----------



## 8den (Sep 10, 2015)

Torn between b55 and the falcon drone. Sam is too young to play with either so I can't pretend they're for him. 

He was reading some book about a new hope, apparently mummy is Princess Leia, Sam is R2D2 and Daddy is Darth Vadar.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2015)

8den said:


> It's Confirmed they're doing between two to four days of reshoots/pic ups later this month in Ireland.



Ooh? Back to the Skelligs?


----------



## 8den (Sep 10, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Ooh? Back to the Skelligs?



Yup. Fairly massive argument as Skelligs is a UNSECO heritage site and several rare bird species nest there. Seem to taking appropriate care though with a Ornithologist, ecologist and archeologist on hand


----------



## Santino (Sep 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> best coffee table ever. Custom build alas, so theres only theone.


No, there is another.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2015)

oh very good


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Sep 12, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


>


What the...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 13, 2015)

8den said:


> It's Confirmed they're doing between two to four days of reshoots/pic ups later this month in Ireland.



They've left it a bit late for that, haven't they?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2015)

8den said:


> It's Confirmed they're doing between two to four days of reshoots/pic ups later this month in Ireland.


 


Quartz said:


> They've left it a bit late for that, haven't they?


 
New wookiee/ewok mashup character needed to be inserted & tie-in toy production lines fired up


----------



## 8den (Sep 13, 2015)

Actually just been confirmed its episode 8 not 7. Blimey they move fast.


----------



## gosub (Sep 18, 2015)

P2_1 The Skywalker Twins Drift Apart | Griffiths | Physics Special Topics


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2015)

gosub said:


> P2_1 The Skywalker Twins Drift Apart | Griffiths | Physics Special Topics


Rubbish. Doesn't even take into account the effect of hyperspace.


----------



## 8den (Sep 18, 2015)

Just saw the first Force Awakens toys. They also re released characters from the original trilogy. I've bought Luke Skywalker from RoJ and have decided it's too awesome to give to my 3year old (no really it looks fucking awesome) besides it says it's for ages four and up so its more appropriate for my age group.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 19, 2015)

gosub said:


> P2_1 The Skywalker Twins Drift Apart | Griffiths | Physics Special Topics


They wouldn't of gotten anywhere at 0.99999 C anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2015)

fan theory doing the round gleaned from watching the trailers too much and reading the new tie in novels:

Kylo Ren is the head of a Vader cult seeking to ressurect the Sith Lord in clone form. Obviously other than luke nobody knows that darth tuned to good before he died.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2015)

.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> fan theory doing the round gleaned from watching the trailers too much and reading the new tie in novels:
> 
> Kylo Ren is the head of a Vader cult seeking to ressurect the Sith Lord in clone form. Obviously other than luke nobody knows that darth tuned to good before he died.


Imagine your disappointment if you go to all kinds of trouble to obtain Darth Vader DNA to create a clone, and this pops up...


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2015)

(Dp- stupid internet)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2015)

The empire just turned up at an event in working at...

I'm trying to upload a photo but it's not working , basically 4 storm troopers , 2 snow troopers , a couple of tie fighter pilots and darth himself , il be honest I lost my shit a little , I felt like I was 6 again


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 21, 2015)

501st - Bad guys doing good


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2015)

New Star Wars alien is named after the Beastie Boys | News | Geek.com


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Oct 2, 2015)

Based on the recent trailers is anyone else disappointed to see the the Empire still exists? After all those years I would have hoped that Luke Skywalker had restored the Jedi Order and the rebels had restored to the Galactic Republic. The Sith can find another way to pose as a threat without remnants of the Empire existing decades after the defeat of the Emperor and Darth Vader. It just makes it seem like they made very little progress.


----------



## 8den (Oct 2, 2015)

TrustmeImaJedi said:


> Based on the recent trailers is anyone else disappointed to see the the Empire still exists? After all those years I would have hoped that Luke Skywalker had restored the Jedi Order and the rebels had restored to the Galactic Republic. The Sith can find another way to pose as a threat without remnants of the Empire existing decades after the defeat of the Emperor and Darth Vader. It just makes it seem like they made very little progress.



The Empire is massive it can build Armadas of Star Destroyers and has Solar Systems to draw recruit from. 

The best of the old expanded universe the Thrawn novels had the Empire post Jedi as down but no were near out.


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Oct 2, 2015)

8den said:


> The Empire is massive it can build Armadas of Star Destroyers and has Solar Systems to draw recruit from.
> 
> The best of the old expanded universe the Thrawn novels had the Empire post Jedi as down but no were near out.



Yeah I figured that was the direction they were going in. All that celebration at the end of Return of the Jedi felt like a victory so I'm hoping that at least the Jedi Order will return.


----------



## 8den (Oct 2, 2015)

TrustmeImaJedi said:


> Yeah I figured that was the direction they were going in. All that celebration at the end of Return of the Jedi felt like a victory so I'm hoping that at least the Jedi Order will return.



That's why the extra crowd shot Lucas added of coruscant was stupid


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2015)

8den said:


> That's why the extra crowd shot Lucas added of coruscant was stupid


the new novels- not sure which one cos I am not going there but I read an excerpt- that premature celebration is cut down heavily with blaster fire from stormtroopers.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 18, 2015)

Official poster released today and confirmation that the full trailer will air tomorrow night in the US, halfway through Monday Night Football 






Sexy.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 18, 2015)

Tickets for the BFI IMAX showings go on sale at 8am tomorrrow.
ODEON BFI IMAX


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 18, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Official poster released today and confirmation that the full trailer will air tomorrow night in the US, halfway through Monday Night Football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Luke?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 18, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> No Luke?



Keeping him back for the mystery perhaps. 

That looks like a 'death planet' in the top right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2015)

Yup that's the new Death Star.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2015)

So it's about Kylo and Rey then? Brother and sister? Will be getting tickets sharp tomorrow.


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup that's the new Death Star.



I hope its designers have overcome the previous design problems with exhaust vents.


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

Incidentally, while we wait until tomorrow night for the new trailer, there a few seconds of new footage to be found in the three mini clips on this site: New Star Wars Footage in The Force Awakens Trailer Teases - ComingSoon.net


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2015)

december is too far away


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> december is too far away


Oh, you younglings; it's no time at all for us, um, oldlings


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2015)

Tickets on sale now!


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2015)

Got my tickets.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2015)

I needto get to the office


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2015)

I have never ran to work in all my life, but it was worth it - tickets for two screenings on the 17th


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 19, 2015)

IMAX ticket site borked at the mo 

Like Glastonbury process but even more unsociable hours


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2015)

Got my tickets for the Phoenix Cinema 00:01 screening 

Still plenty of tickets left if you're not fussed about the IMAX thing.


----------



## Rik (Oct 19, 2015)

Got nowhere with IMAX. My mate got through with Leicester Sq Odeon on Sat 19th. That was crashing for ages too. When he selected the seats... There was only a handful of seats that were taken!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, BFI IMAX has been "Temporarily unavailable" all morning. It did have a "Book Now" option for a minute or two but that then fell over with a "technical error".


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2015)

For those booking (or trying to) at the IMAX, are you going for 2D or 3D? I've never been a fan of the latter, and if I can get tickets for the IMAX I'll be debating which format to choose.


----------



## cesare (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone going to cineworld O2 rather than imax?


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2015)

we are.  Spent ages dicking about with Odeon and straight in at the O2.

Does anybody know what the age rating is going to be?


----------



## cesare (Oct 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> we are.  Spent ages dicking about with Odeon and straight in at the O2.
> 
> Does anybody know what the age rating is going to be?


Yes, found the O2 so straight forward. I wanted to go to the midnight screening 16/17th but with work the next day decided to go for the evening one of the 17th instead. I don't know about the age rating ...


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh, it's 12A.  That might be problematic.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2015)

The *12A* rating is only used for films shown in cinemas. Films rated *12A* are suitable for children aged 12 and over. However, people younger than 12 may see a *12A* so long as they are accompanied by an adult.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> The *12A* rating is only used for films shown in cinemas. Films rated *12A* are suitable for children aged 12 and over. However, people younger than 12 may see a *12A* so long as they are accompanied by an adult.



Yeah, not sure that's going to be OK for a 6 year old!   I mean he often talks like a teenager but....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah, not sure that's going to be OK for a 6 year old!   I mean he often talks like a teenager but....


get one of them giant buckets of popcorn then emty it out, hide him in it and put some more popcorn over the top to complete the disguise. Saves on a ticket as well then


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> get one of them giant buckets of popcorn then emty it out, hide him in it and put some more popcorn over the top to complete the disguise. Saves on a ticket as well then




I don't want him to be walking out wide-eyed at the horrors he's seen.

There's supposed to be a rundown of exactly why the film has been rated that on the BBFC website, but can't find anything for this.

It's Star Wars, the other 3 were all Us.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 19, 2015)

I've always thought Star Wars gets a pass concerning it's rating. Mace Windu straight up beheaded Jango Fett onscreen and the film was rated PG.

The only thing they found fault with and requested cut was a headbutt from Obi-Wan on the same character


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2015)

Revenge of the Sith was a 12A too. 
So a bit of maiming and mild peril 
(And a dose of disappointment, though not as large a dose as the other Prequels)


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 19, 2015)

Reminds me of going to watch one of the Lord of the Rings films and there were loads of young children in the cinema.

Once the battle scenes got going the crying started


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2015)

Gave up on the BFI IMAX after it took my credit card details 3 times and didn't get as far as confirming. 
Booked the Gallery (comfy chair, free popcorn, bar and no under 18s) at Greenwich Odeon IMAX 3D for late Friday night. 
Even that took 6 attempts.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Revenge of the Sith was a 12A too.
> So a bit of maiming and mild peril
> (And a dose of disappointment, though not as large a dose as the other Prequels)



The scorch trials is also a 12A, yet it's full of horrifying shit that I wouldn't want a 12 year old to watch, let alone a 10 year old. 

Mild peril != being chased by graphically mutant zombies dripping with blood.  In my day (etc) it would have been an 18.

Sorry, derail.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> The scorch trials is also a 12A, yet it's full of horrifying shit that I wouldn't want a 12 year old to watch, let alone a 10 year old.
> 
> Mild peril != being chased by graphically mutant zombies dripping with blood.  In my day (etc) it would have been an 18.
> 
> Sorry, derail.


yes but if your day was anywhere near my day we still had a shit ton of 'video nasties' banned outright for the most spurious and perplexing of reasons. And if you were hoping to see a film with swearing in it on the tele, think again. Dubbed.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> yes but if your day was anywhere near my day we still had a shit ton of 'video nasties' banned outright for the most spurious and perplexing of reasons. And if you were hoping to see a film with swearing in it on the tele, think again. Dubbed.


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2015)

fuck you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 19, 2015)

tickets booked for 09.45am on the 17th, When i went to see TPM at that time the place was empty


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2015)

T & P said:


>


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2015)

So are you guys going for 3D or 2D?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2015)

3D for me.


----------



## cesare (Oct 19, 2015)

3D for us too.


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2015)

Mmm... I'm really torn about this now. If I go for 2D it'll have to be on a big fuck-off screen like Odeon Leicester Square. But 3D is tempting, for this film at least...


----------



## IC3D (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## golightly (Oct 19, 2015)

Peckham Plex on 17th December.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 19, 2015)

2d for my first outing


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2015)

I am getting so excited now


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not gonna fuss too much....as I shall be in Bardados at the time...perhaps I'll see it out there...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 19, 2015)

I am considering going to amsterdam to watch it a day early..... just a day trip , a few smokes and star wars...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

So much win. 

Pleasebegoodpleasebegood


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2015)

Despite the lens flare  Kylo Ren looks based as fuck


----------



## kabbes (Oct 20, 2015)

I have let myself become excited afte seeing the trailer.

It's the music.  It reaches right back to my earliest childhood and squeezes tight.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2015)

*creams pants*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2015)

Meh. I'll wait for a torrent


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2015)

T & P said:


>


Now, that looks quite good.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2015)

My throttle levers continue to be pushed up hard against the HYPE stops.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> My throttle levers continue to be pushed up hard against the HYPE stops.


That's why I'm refusing to get excited by it. Hype. It kills almost everything.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

That shot of the Falcon in Hyperspace 

Leia and Han theme (Carrie Fisher looking on point too).

Like the look of the new characters.

No Jar Jar.

Glad they're holding Luke back, imagine that's going to be quite the moment when he appears


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 20, 2015)

I've seen speculation that the place with all the flags might be related to Boba Fett - one of the flags has a Mandalorian Mythosaur skull emblem.
Tenuous....


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I've seen speculation that the place with all the flags might be related to Boba Fett - one of the flags has a Mandalorian Mythosaur skull emblem.
> Tenuous....



"Back from the dead assholes!"


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

Gif of HYPErspace 

Imgur GIF


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2015)

I've watched it about six times already since this morning.

And I really like the tweaks they've done to the soundtrack for this trailer. Goosebump-inducing stuff


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh man that trailer looks fucking awesome!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2015)

awesome. Deffo looks like Kylo Ren is running some kind of Vader cult then. 

2-d here I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2015)

ive read that the 3d is added post production, a bit like the last Star Trek, it really didnt make that much difference, and tbh im a bit bored of 3d now


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> awesome. Deffo looks like Kylo Ren is running some kind of Vader cult then.


   Possibly Kylo is part of that cult because of his obsession with Vader.  There is another character behind [Ren] order, if I've understood the murmurings correctly.  Snoke (?)  Sort of an _Emperor_ type deal but with what looks like 7 knights in the cult.  A shot in the trailer possibly reveals them, and not all of those guys are wielding sabers.  Looks like swords and staffs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got my tickets for the Phoenix Cinema 00:01 screening
> 
> Still plenty of tickets left if you're not fussed about the IMAX thing.


That's a great cinema, may well see you there


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my tickets for the Empire Leicester Sq!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I'm going to re-watch the original trilogy before seeing this, as they fall under the "have seen lots of times, but usually on a bankholiday and halfway through and not paying attention" banner. I reckon a re-fresher session is needed.

I've downloaded the first Harmy fan edit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing the machete set prior to this with a few friends.[emoji41]


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2015)

I watched the trilogy earlier in the year (90's releases beacause fuck you), in preperation for this new film. Once per year is enough imo.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 20, 2015)

I've recently watched all 6, because my son is 3 and I thought it was an excuse time 

The new trailer looks great but it's going to be shit, it will; I have almost convinced myself, and I won't be getting excited. I won't. Honest.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2015)

At boomtown I watched all six super imposed over each other simultaneously , hopefully my brain can unravel it all before Dec


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2015)

John Boyega seems pleased with the trailer...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 20, 2015)

T & P said:


> John Boyega seems pleased with the trailer...



Daisy Ridley too

@daisyridley on Instagram: “Staying in a little b'n'b with my friend... Set an alarm to watch the trailer... My friend filmed my reaction. Totally emotional seeing it…”


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> That's a great cinema, may well see you there


It is a lovely place, drinking from one of two mugs I got there as I type*. I've been to the IMAX for other big films but I'm quite happy to be going to the Phoenix for this one 






*well, not literally as I type...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2015)

Negative trigger alert
Trailer makes the film look charmless in keeping with the eps 1-3 IMO ... itll be better than those three but theres no magic there that I can see..


----------



## Gromit (Oct 21, 2015)

No magic? 
Han saying 'it's all true' gave me chills.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2015)

My 9 year old son said it looks boring.

I was devastated, as I thought it was great and wanted to book tickets.

I'm guessing his is the Minecraft generation, rather than the Star Wars one.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 21, 2015)

My 9 yr old is almost as excited as me. Almost...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2015)

Serotonin said:


> My 9 yr old is almost as excited as me. Almost...



I have tried getting him to watch the original trilogy, but he wasn't very interested. He'd rather watch Stampy videos.

What can I do? Have I raised a Sith?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> What can I do? Have I raised a Sith?


You waited too long. You got to get it into them just as they start forming proper memories so they can't remember ever *not* seeing star wars.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll be able to get a 6 year old in to see this right. He's bang into Star Wars right now.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 21, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> My 9 year old son said it looks boring.
> 
> I was devastated, as I thought it was great and wanted to book tickets.
> 
> I'm guessing his is the Minecraft generation, rather than the Star Wars one.


This is why minipsycho has been indoctrinated early  !


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Deffo looks like Bad Luke is running some kind of Vader cult then.


Fixed


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2015)

Edgy!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 21, 2015)

mrs pingu has suggested we watch ep 4-6 so she "knows what the story is all about"

wut?

i may need a good divorce lawyer if a suitable explanation as to why she does not already know the story isnt forthcomming


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> You waited too long. You got to get it into them just as they start forming proper memories so they can't remember ever *not* seeing star wars.



This.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> You waited too long. You got to get it into them just as they start forming proper memories so they can't remember ever *not* seeing star wars.



Start by playing the soundtracks to the baby in the womb.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2015)

That bit in the trailer where Kylo Ren looks at Vader's mask and says "I will finish what you started." He's obviously talking about C3PO.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Daisy Ridley too
> 
> @daisyridley on Instagram: “Staying in a little b'n'b with my friend... Set an alarm to watch the trailer... My friend filmed my reaction. Totally emotional seeing it…”



Heavy stuff 

Even BB8 is at it!

Watch BB-8's adorable reaction to the latest Star Wars: The Force Awakens trailer


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any warm feelings towards JJs Star Trek flick? I think this is going to be a lot like that.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone have any warm feelings towards JJs Star Trek flick? I think this is going to be a lot like that.....


fuck off

e2a

it won't be


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2015)

I enjoyed both of the rebooted Star Treks , although he did kind of star wars them , so you could be right.

As long as it doesnt involve time travel , and we know how jj loves a bit of that


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 23, 2015)

I think Abrams made no secret of the fact he's always been a Star Wars fan, although I enjoyed both his Trek films (1st one was def better tho). 

Not sure if this has been posted before but it was part of a series and shot in 2005 - 



Fascinating to watch given where we are now, you can see JJ listening to Mark Hamill intently


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck off
> 
> e2a
> 
> it won't be



Its what the trailer looked like to me... Just with star wars stuff where the trek stuff was.

That Trek film was ok, but the action was still a bit overdone and the characters felt distant...I'm not sure JJ can bring much heart to the screen... The big secret of the original films is that you like and care for the characters - its very character driven... That went out the window with the 2nd trilogy and I'd be happily surprised to see it back in this.... 

Check the original 77 Star Wars trailer back to back with this one and it really shows up the difference. 

However entertaining this film will be im expecting to leave the cinema not really caring about any of it. 

Expectations lower one must....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2015)

Both looked brilliant and had fantastic casting but the second had more actual story.

One of his best films is Cloverfield which shows just how great s director he can be...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Its what the trailer looked like to me... Just with star wars stuff where the trek stuff was.
> 
> That Trek film was ok, but the action was still a bit overdone and the characters felt distant...I'm not sure JJ can bring much heart to the screen... The big secret of the original films is that you like and care for the characters - its very character driven... That went out the window with the 2nd trilogy and I'd be happily surprised to see it back in this....
> 
> ...



I honestly cannot see how this will be worse than those shoddy prequels...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Both looked brilliant and had fantastic casting but the second had more actual story.
> 
> One of his best films is Cloverfield which shows just how great s director he can be...


Very enjoyable film, Cloverfield, but I've seen it a few times and couldn't tell you the names of anyone in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

I hated cloverfield. How the fuck was I supposed to care about grating noo yawk socialite bourgoise tossers. I wanted the monster to kill them all. Worst found footage film by a mile


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone have any warm feelings towards JJs Star Trek flick? I think this is going to be a lot like that.....


The first of his Star Trek films was a perfectly good and enjoyable film. Some purists did not like it because it ignored canon- wrong number of engines on some ships, and suchlike. But I couldn't give any less of a fuck about that myself, and thought it was great.

The second one was mediocre though.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I hated cloverfield. How the fuck was I supposed to care about grating noo yawk socialite bourgoise tossers. I wanted the monster to kill them all. Worst found footage film by a mile



The subway scene was good though.

I'm a fan of Super 8 was well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

new spock is a tosser as well, they should have got the tidy looking vulcan from Federation, T'pol.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I honestly cannot see how this will be worse than those shoddy prequels...


Eastenders Omnibus is better than the prequels - they are some of the worst films ever made - unwatchable IMOP - its no benchmark
Original Star Wars was more than the sum of its parts - the danger here is that the parts will all be present and correct, but without the heart and soul - to be honest Im struggling to think of a Hollywood action/fantasy film of recent years that has much of that - maybe the LOTR films ... bit of a lost art.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

negging!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Both looked brilliant and had fantastic casting but the second had more actual story.
> 
> One of his best films is Cloverfield which shows just how great s director he can be...



Except that he didn't direct it - he was a producer for it. I do love his stuff, though, directing, producing or otherwise.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 23, 2015)

T & P said:


> The first of his Star Trek films was a perfectly good and enjoyable film. Some purists did not like it because it ignored canon- wrong number of engines on some ships, and suchlike. But I couldn't give any less of a fuck about that myself, and thought it was great.
> 
> The second one was mediocre though.


Nacelles.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


>



that actually make its look a lot better than the other trailers!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2015)

T & P said:


> The subway scene was good though.
> 
> I'm a fan of Super 8 was well.



It was a great film the sheer level of terror and panic is palpable...!


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

Apparently the new trailer has broken all records and was viewed 112 million times in the first 24 hours 

I probably account for 20% of those figures though


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Its what the trailer looked like to me... Just with star wars stuff where the trek stuff was.
> 
> That Trek film was ok, but the action was still a bit overdone and the characters felt distant...I'm not sure JJ can bring much heart to the screen... The big secret of the original films is that you like and care for the characters - its very character driven... That went out the window with the 2nd trilogy and I'd be happily surprised to see it back in this....
> 
> ...


The big secret of the Star Wars is we were 7yo when A New Hope came out & it was the most amazing thing we had ever seen which is why we like & care for the characters so much. We should have moved on but because of the impression it made on us we want to cling on to it & hope the other films will be like the first to rekindle that genuine feeling of amazement. It can be done. I hope these new ones manage that a bit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

starfish said:


> The big secret of the Star Wars is we were 7yo when A New Hope came out & it was the most amazing thing we had ever seen which is why we like & care for the characters so much. We should have moved on but because of the impression it made on us we want to cling on to it & hope the other films will be like the first to rekindle that genuine feeling of amazement. It can be done. I hope these new ones manage that a bit.


I think (hope) they will be at least highly satisfying, and those of us of a certain age- let's call us first generation SW fans- will probably enjoy it the most.

I don't think we will ever see again such level of excitement and joy generated by a motion picture. The original trilogy was at the time a perfect storm of breathtaking visual effects, iconic characters and a fantastic, compelling universe and story. No wonder it made such an impact on us. I've always found it quite telling how many of us first generation fans mention what strong a reaction the sound of the blasters and Tie fighters provoke on us when we hear it. I don't think second generation fans who grew up in the 90s and 00s quite get that as much.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think (hope) they will be at least highly satisfying, and those of us of a certain age- let's call us first generation SW fans- will probably enjoy it the most.
> 
> I don't think we will ever see again such level of excitement and joy generated by a motion picture. The original trilogy was at the time a perfect storm of breathtaking visual effects, iconic characters and a fantastic, compelling universe and story. No wonder it made such an impact on us. I've always found it quite telling how many of us first generation fans mention what strong a reaction the sound of the blasters and Tie fighters provoke on us when we hear it. I don't think second generation fans who grew up in the 90s and 00s quite get that as much.


I first saw SW in 1989 on a TV and was blown away. I was hooked for life. Would have loved to experience it first time round but we all get some excitement/joy/whatever when we first see it. My kids are as hyped as me for this


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think (hope) they will be at least highly satisfying, and those of us of a certain age- let's call us first generation SW fans- will probably enjoy it the most.
> 
> I don't think we will ever see again such level of excitement and joy generated by a motion picture. The original trilogy was at the time a perfect storm of breathtaking visual effects, iconic characters and a fantastic, compelling universe and story. No wonder it made such an impact on us. I've always found it quite telling how many of us first generation fans mention what strong a reaction the sound of the blasters and Tie fighters provoke on us when we hear it. I don't think second generation fans who grew up in the 90s and 00s quite get that as much.



The first time I heard home cinema surround sound the person involved popped on a Star Wars film. Tie fighters flying over head. Gave me chills.


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think (hope) they will be at least highly satisfying, and those of us of a certain age- let's call us first generation SW fans- will probably enjoy it the most.
> 
> I don't think we will ever see again such level of excitement and joy generated by a motion picture. The original trilogy was at the time a perfect storm of breathtaking visual effects, iconic characters and a fantastic, compelling universe and story. No wonder it made such an impact on us. I've always found it quite telling how many of us first generation fans mention what strong a reaction the sound of the blasters and Tie fighters provoke on us when we hear it. I don't think second generation fans who grew up in the 90s and 00s quite get that as much.


I always get goosebumps when my lightsabre buzzes. I actually have one. Might post a pic if i can find the damn thing.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2015)

starfish said:


> The big secret of the Star Wars is we were 7yo when A New Hope came out & it was the most amazing thing we had ever seen which is why we like & care for the characters so much. We should have moved on but because of the impression it made on us we want to cling on to it & hope the other films will be like the first to rekindle that genuine feeling of amazement. It can be done. I hope these new ones manage that a bit.


It can be done, I agree! 
Being young helps enjoy any old shit - Id happily watch Inspector Gadget week in week out - but theres so much more to it than that with the original trilogy... 
im not a _fan _of Star Wars, i never had the toys, i dont get goosepimples about lightsabres, but i do really like the original trilogy and have seen them all as an adult several times - they still hold up and are still really enjoyable films, with a lot of charm and made with a lot of love - above all the story telling is excellent and doesn't rely on fighting and special effects (perfectly executed as those bits are) but primarily on old fashioned yarn spinning......

If anyone hasn't checked out the Mr Plinkett reviews of the Prequels, where he carefully and at length dismantles everything that was wrong with them, its well worth watching - not least because he compares and contrast with the original three, and goes into detail as to what made them so good....


Spoiler: Plinkett Reviews









I totally agree with every thing he says in those videos - he nails it - and he makes them as a big fan.

Star Wars originals werent just a rollercoaster/entertainment film experience, they were proper films, with proper stories, character development, and meaningful consequence of actions! - watching them now you still get drawn into the story and care for the characters... the proof of the new films will be the script and its realisation, and you just cant get that from the trailer. 

The Prequels prove that its not enough to have Star Wars elements in a film to make it engaging.....For me I cant even make it to the end of watching those films - I even fell asleep during EpI having bought an expensive ticket in Odeon Leicester Square - tried to rewatch III over xmas, was all settled and ready to enjoy it and made it 10 minutes before switching over... yeah its possible to bring back the magic, but it also possible to fail completely...have to wait and see...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 24, 2015)

The first three movies were pretty much good vs bad, swashbuckling fairy tales. Clear delineation of good/bad, lots of influence from Douglas Fairbanks/Errol Flynn movies.

The prequels had trade negotiations, pregnancy, political machinations and gigantic CGIed battles, none of which are generally considered part of a fairy tale. You only cared about the characters because you knew who they would become (or because, well, Natalie Portman).


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2015)

What If The New Star Wars Sucks, Too?


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 24, 2015)

Rumours are that Max Von Sydow is playing Boba Fett!!!


----------



## Belushi (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> What If The New Star Wars Sucks, Too?


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 24, 2015)

ska invita I totally agree with what you say, I loved the original three Star Wars films and went to see the first of the prequels but didn't enjoy it so much, the Natalie Portman character really irritated me! I didn't bother to see any of the others.

I will however give the new one a go


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2015)

Back in 1999 when The Phantom Menace came out I watched it with a mate who said it was 'really good' as he'd seen it a couple of days earlier. Turned out that he was bullshitting and just wanted to see my reaction. Apparently my face turned from confusion to anger and then sadness


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow. Some big gossip that might or might not be true out there in Google land. If it's true it's a very plausible JJ plot twist, but I hope it's not otherwise it would spoil it a bit for me. 

I'm not going to link, but it's about Kylo Ren and someone who is conspicuous by their absence from the trailer.....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeez, this is old old rumour man


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2015)

Meh. Will prob try see it at cinema though.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Jeez, this is old old rumour man



It's got legs though no?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> It's got legs though no?


Oh aye, I think it makes sense and I for one hope it's true


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 26, 2015)

I thought Luke was in the trailer. 
Isn't it his robotic hand that's placed on BB-8?


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Oh aye, I think it makes sense and I for one hope it's true


Me too


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I thought Luke was in the trailer.
> Isn't it his robotic hand that's placed on BB-8?


thats why I thought he is going to be an end of film/forth quarter presence


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 27, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I thought Luke was in the trailer.
> Isn't it his robotic hand that's placed on BB-8?


It's R2D2...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 27, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> It's R2D2...


Yeah, no idea why I said BB-8, d'oh.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah that's luke. I just don't get the lightsaber thing.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't buy the Luke theory, for a start there's a scene in the trailer showing Kylo with his helmet off about to fight Finn and it's clearly Adam Driver.

On the other hand in that video I linked to before Mark Hamill is on record as saying he tried to pitch to Lucas the idea of Luke falling to the dark side, it would certainly up the stakes.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 27, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I don't buy the Luke theory, for a start there's a scene in the trailer showing Kylo with his helmet off about to fight Finn and it's clearly Adam Driver.
> 
> On the other hand in that video I linked to before Mark Hamill is on record as saying he tried to pitch to Lucas the idea of Luke falling to the dark side, it would certainly up the stakes.


Maybe he is MC Ren's boss or heavy breathing then force thinking Daddies voice into his head.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2015)

No, Luke isn't Kylo. He's just a hermit kicking off the coast of Ireland with R2


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Yeah that's luke. I just don't get the lightsaber thing.


its the original ightsaber, the one he lost when vader took his hand.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2015)

Luke going to the dark side is all a bit obvious isn't it? It would also be really difficult to swallow. He was such a wholesome lad, I'd find it hard to accept something has happened to send him full-sith.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

nah luke will be on some self imposed exile or some shit, then right at the end he is contacted to help fight the vader cult/clone vader/clone palpatine/admiral thrawn


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> its the original ightsaber, the one he lost when vader took his hand.


I know but how was it recovered front bespin?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

machine cat said:


> I know but how was it recovered front bespin?


well we know kylo ren has the half melted mask of vader that he wanks over, so presumably him and the vader cult have been collecting vader related artefacts. How it then end up in the hands of the ex special forces TIE fighter pilot is yet to be seen


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2015)

I suppose we're just going to have to wait aren't we?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

and repeatedly watch all three trailers while over analysing every frame? yeah. Such is our fate


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've found myself getting a few toys in the last week , I now have massive new storm trooper money box , a Kylo Ren bobble head , a 20" chewbacca , Poe dameron on on a land speeder ,  mini tie fighters and a Millenium falcon damn you half price toy sale at sainsburys.... ( for most of them and damn you America for the rest ! )


----------



## Kanda (Oct 29, 2015)

Kylo is Lukes padawan gone dark...?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Kylo is Lukes padawan gone dark...?


Could well be. I'm still guessing Kylo and Rey are siblings.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 29, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Could well be. I'm still guessing Kylo and Rey are siblings.


Luke's kids?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Han and Leia's. Can't really see who could be the mother of Luke's kids. Although he's long overdue a shag.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 29, 2015)

Aye, he's probs still a virgin.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Poor sod


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2015)

At least he got a nice snog off his sister.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Hard times


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2015)

kylo ren could be lukes twisted padawan- perhaps that would explain what appears to be his exile/absence self imposed in the first of the new ones. He took himself away to see where he fucked up- to complete his training even? His emotions still ruled him strongly even in the final battle. Training more was needed I think.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> kylo ren could be lukes twisted padawan


Too similar to the original story, surely?


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2015)

The Prequel Trilogy gets a Force Awakens-style trailer by someone with too much time on their hands


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2015)

new posters out 

Amazing New Star Wars Posters Give Us Heroes, Villains, and Our Best Look at Leia


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2015)

That Han one looks funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2015)

liea has no weapon. You know what that means. She's that rock in the force she doesn't need one. We will get to see..._sister _liea popping peoples heads with the Force


----------



## kabbes (Nov 5, 2015)

Leia, ffs


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2015)

Weialala leia
Wallala leialala


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2015)

in the expanded universe novels there were hints that the force could be used for healing, mind control and 'softer' applications rather than straight up combat magic. So OF COURSE the only female force user got those traits because patriachy and that. Think like the famous 'mind trick' only more subtle


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2015)

new trailer with lots of new stuff...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 6, 2015)

That's Gwendoline Christie's voice at the end there, i think


----------



## machine cat (Nov 6, 2015)

S☼I said:


> That's Gwendoline Christie's voice at the end there, i think


She's playing Captain Phasma. Not exactly the words I'd expect her to say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

bb8


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2015)

Santino said:


> That Han one looks funny.



Yeah Han's doesn't really work. Finn and Rey look badass though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2015)

also in the posters leia's hair looks like it is in the famous buns 

Rey looks amazingly cool and her staff looks a bit like a light sabre hilt to me


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 6, 2015)

machine cat said:


> She's playing Captain Phasma. Not exactly the words I'd expect her to say.


That's what I thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2015)

that shot of the tie fighters in front of the sun , got me far more excited that it should have done


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

S☼I said:


> That's what I thought.


maybe Phasmas leading a faction of rebel stormtroopers? you know how factional civil wars get...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 6, 2015)

George has found another way to make the money spin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

Dandred said:


> George has found another way to make the money spin.


well given he's sold the lot to disney it was a one off payday....does he still get the money from all the toys though? maybe thats his secret money spinning weapon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2015)

i thought id read he had sold the rights to the toys as well...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> well given he's sold the lot to disney it was a one off payday....does he still get the money from all the toys though? maybe thats his secret money spinning weapon


Have Lego announced a scale Death Planet yet?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 6, 2015)

Japanese Trailer and feature


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Have Lego announced a scale Death Planet yet?


soon! I've decided Lego is PD's official toy CTR as well. Cos it is.


----------



## Cid (Nov 6, 2015)

Dark side Luke?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 6, 2015)

Cid said:


> Dark side Luke?



Or Kylo Ren


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 6, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Japanese Trailer and feature



Thanks.
There's another Japanese trailer showing a couple of new things:



Ah, it's already been posted upthread.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2015)

Good to see new footage 

The music is fucking horrendous though.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2015)

That terminally ill SW fan whose last wish was to watch the film before dying has had his wish granted 

Star Wars fan gets dying wish to see The Force Awakens before release


----------



## machine cat (Nov 7, 2015)

Are those TIE fighters in your tag line T & P ?


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Are those TIE fighters in your tag line T & P ?


Yes. A bit sad, I know...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2015)

more...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2015)

So hyped for this film...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Are those TIE fighters in your tag line T & P ?


Specifically, Vader and his wingmen from the end of ANH.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2015)

Saw the trailer at the cinema for the first time tonight and man it looked so awesome!


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just booked to see this at the BFI IMAX in early January. Bagged myself a "premium" seat for a few quid extra. Whether it's worth it or not I shall see.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Just booked to see this at the BFI IMAX in early January. Bagged myself a "premium" seat for a few quid extra. Whether it's worth it or not I shall see.



I wanted to watch it at the IMAX this side of Christmas, and had to settle for a midnight showing as only that time and the 4:30 am showings were available. Going to work the following day as well. But I don't care about that


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> I wanted to watch it at the IMAX this side of Christmas, and had to settle for a midnight showing as only that time and the 4:30 am showings were available. Going to work the following day as well. But I don't care about that


I figured the first few days after opening would be sold out anyway, and then you're into the school holidays, and I prefer to avoid cinemas at those times for kid-friendly films.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> That terminally ill SW fan whose last wish was to watch the film before dying has had his wish granted
> 
> Star Wars fan gets dying wish to see The Force Awakens before release



He passed away today - Star Wars superfan dies days after getting his wish to see The Force Awakens early

Good on the filmmakers / whoever was responsible for saying yes.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> He passed away today - Star Wars superfan dies days after getting his wish to see The Force Awakens early
> 
> Good on the filmmakers / whoever was responsible for saying yes.


Very sad- the poor bloke was never going to make it for much longer.

But it's great that he got his wish at the end. Good on Abrams & co. for arranging it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2015)

I read this earlier , good on them ! 

But if he goes up there and spoils it for the sky fairies we are all in trouble.

More seriously RIP fellow Star Wars fan


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2015)

On a more cheerful note, this article made me laguh

RD-2D is the biggest scumbag in Star Wars

It's a good point as well.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> Very sad- the poor bloke was never going to make it for much longer.
> 
> But it's great that he got his wish at the end. Good on Abrams & co. for arranging it.



I agree.  Abrams & co. had every reason not to, but they did anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2015)

J.J. Abrams, Star Wars Superfan, on Directing The Force Awakens


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2015)

Luke Skywalker not in new Star Wars film because he was always shit


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

do you reckon a 5 year old would be okay watching this? I so want to take my son to a Star Wars film.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> do you reckon a 5 year old would be okay watching this? I so want to take my son to a Star Wars film.



Is your five year old capable of shutting the fuck up for two hours so the rest of us can enjoy the movie?


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is your five year old capable of shutting the fuck up for two hours so the rest of us can enjoy the movie?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 11, 2015)

I reckon so. My mate is taking her just turned 4yr old. Him & his 8yr sister old are Star Wars crazy. Film is a PG.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is your five year old capable of shutting the fuck up for two hours so the rest of us can enjoy the movie?



where are you watching it? venue, time?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> do you reckon a 5 year old would be okay watching this? I so want to take my son to a Star Wars film.


how is he with menacing baddies? Kylo Ren and his Vader cultists look like they might be a bit scary


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Film is a PG.


 Not sure I like that...


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought it was a 12A.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how is he with menacing baddies? Kylo Ren and his Vader cultists look like they might be a bit scary


 
not good. i think he will be freaked out.
i'll just make sure we be sitting at the same venue/ performance as SpookyFrank when it happens


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> not good. i think he will be freaked out.
> i'll just make sure we be sitting at the same venue/ performance as SpookyFrank when it happens


It would be a good distraction from all the adults talking, eating noisily and looking at their phones.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

Santino said:


> I thought it was a 12A.



PG - same as the prequels.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> PG - same as the prequels.


Apart from Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> PG - same as the prequels.



It hasn't been rated yet according to the BBFC website, and my understanding was that it would be 12A (which basically allows all ages anyway)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2015)

wasnt a new hope a ' u' back in the day ?

actually it was 

STAR WARS EPISODE IV: A NEW HOPE | British Board of Film Classification

and that didnt stop it being amazing


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> not good. i think he will be freaked out.
> i'll just make sure we be sitting at the same venue/ performance as SpookyFrank when it happens


Bring the kids, plenty of loud flashing toys and your aunt who is particularly hard of hearing.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> wasnt a new hope a ' u' back in the day ?
> 
> actually it was
> 
> ...


Wow, even with Owen and Beru's charred, smoking bodies?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah, and i think i was 6 when it came out and i managed to shut the fuck up for 2 hours , something id never been known for


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 11, 2015)

I booked tickets earlier where I saw the PG rating.


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Wow, even with Owen and Beru's charred, smoking bodies?



Pssht Empire has incest FFS.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> wasnt a new hope a ' u' back in the day ?
> 
> actually it was
> 
> ...


A New Hope didn't exist back in the day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2015)

yes , well , i thought youd know what i meant , 

pedant


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2015)

It is a 12A.  Where have you seen PG?

Edit found it.  Cool.  They must have changed their mind.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2015)

Booked my ticket for my second showing...


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Booked my ticket for my second showing...



Man if it's the phantom menace all over again you are going to be pissed...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2015)

I actually went and watched phantom menace twice, the second time alone during a midweek day, I think I needed to confirm how poor it was after getting carried away with the hype


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 12, 2015)

The original Star Wars and The Phantom Menance are the only ones I not see in the cinema.
If I'm honest, I don't believe I've watched the latter all the way through.

just bought tickets for The Force Awakens.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't call her Princess! Leia will be known as something else in SW VII

(Very minor spoiler, if you can call it that) Star Wars: The Force Awakens - Princess Leia has a new name


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh, and a few new still footage images have been released 

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/s...ce-awakens-spoilers-carrie-fisher-1201638653/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2015)

8den said:


> Man if it's the phantom menace all over again you are going to be pissed...


 
It is I'll build and detonate incendiary devices at Lucasfilm and Disney HQs.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is I'll build and detonate incendiary devices at Lucasfilm and Disney HQs.


That kind of statement gets you locked up these days


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh no I've just discovered it's a 12A!  My daughter is 8 and is completely obsessed with Star Wars and has been hyper hyper excited about the new film all year.  Only 9 months to go Dad!, Only 8 months to go Dad! etc etc.  I can of course take her - but I went to see Spectre the other day - also a 12A and it had loads of really brutal violence which she would have found really distressing...  It will blow her world apart if I say she can't come and see it with me... surely it won't be _too _disturbing - it's Star Wars man, fun for all the family???


----------



## machine cat (Nov 13, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Oh no I've just discovered it's a 12A!  My daughter is 8 and is completely obsessed with Star Wars and has been hyper hyper excited about the new film all year.  Only 9 months to go Dad!, Only 8 months to go Dad! etc etc.  I can of course take her - but I went to see Spectre the other day - also a 12A and it had loads of really brutal violence which she would have found really distressing...  It will blow her world apart if I say she can't come and see it with me... surely it won't be _too _disturbing - it's Star Wars man, fun for all the family???


I'm watching it twice on the 17th to make sure it's suitable for my son.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Oh no I've just discovered it's a 12A!  My daughter is 8 and is completely obsessed with Star Wars and has been hyper hyper excited about the new film all year.  Only 9 months to go Dad!, Only 8 months to go Dad! etc etc.  I can of course take her - but I went to see Spectre the other day - also a 12A and it had loads of really brutal violence which she would have found really distressing...  It will blow her world apart if I say she can't come and see it with me... surely it won't be _too _disturbing - it's Star Wars man, fun for all the family???


Obviously nobody knows yet, but I would be very surprised if a SW film was anywhere near the level of violence/ distressing images seen on a James Bond film. I reckon it'll be completely fine.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> Obviously nobody knows yet, but I I would be very surprised if a SW film was anywhere near the level of violence/ distressing images seen on a James Bond film. I reckon it'll be completely fine.



That's what I'm hoping - but yes, maybe seeing it twice is the way to go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2015)

machine cat said:


> I'm watching it twice on the 17th to make sure it's suitable for my son.


il do a reccy at 9.45am on the 17th to make sure its suitable for you also

but tbh its sci fi violence so compared to spectre im sure it will be fine, we can accept space killings far easier than real killings if you know what i mean

but the original star wars had billions on a planet blown up and thats quite dark, so if she can see that im sure this wont phase her


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2015)

Ooohhh.... New TV ad released with some new footage!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2015)

saw this earlier, i really need to stop watching them as as soon as they hit


----------



## IC3D (Nov 13, 2015)

i'm taking my 6 year old. The only scene I skipped was Anakin merking the younglings and even then I thought they were kind of annoying so..


----------



## machine cat (Nov 13, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> il do a reccy at 9.45am on the 17th to make sure its suitable for you also
> 
> but tbh its sci fi violence so compared to spectre im sure it will be fine, we can accept space killings far easier than real killings if you know what i mean
> 
> but the original star wars had billions on a planet blown up and thats quite dark, so if she can see that im sure this wont phase her


And burning corpses, and limbs lobbed off. But yeah, I'm taking no chances.  Don't want the little ones scared.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> saw this earlier, i really need to stop watching them as as soon as they hit


Every time I see the scene where Rey tells Finn her name I fall a bit in love. She's more than a little bit cute.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> Obviously nobody knows yet, but I would be very surprised if a SW film was anywhere near the level of violence/ distressing images seen on a James Bond film. I reckon it'll be completely fine.


Still, there must be some criteria tripped that made it a 12A.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2015)

Look who is standing right next to C-3PO in this screengrab. Could it be? Please let it be!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> Look who is standing right next to C-3PO in this screengrab. Could it be? Please let it be!


Could be a trap?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> Ooohhh.... New TV ad released with some new footage!



That shot of Han Solo aiming and firing his blaster got me giddy


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2015)

is this the first time we have seen Rey handed the lighsabre? cos I punched the air


----------



## machine cat (Nov 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> is this the first time we have seen Rey handed the lighsabre? cos I punched the air


It was a blaster.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2015)

I need to wash my eyes


----------



## machine cat (Nov 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I need to wash my eyes


The same blaster she shoots at Kylo in the first TV spot.

Yes, I have no life


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2015)

life size x wing at singapore airport ftw

Life-Sized X-Wing Lands at a Singapore Airport


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> life size x wing at singapore airport ftw
> 
> Life-Sized X-Wing Lands at a Singapore Airport


And a TIE fighter in Terminal 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2015)

1 return to Singapore please


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> And a TIE fighter in Terminal 2.


looks like a shit ton of cosplayers have turned up for photo ops. As you would. Heathrow next pls


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 16, 2015)

"Senator Binks' grave has been desecrated!" Marvellous stuff


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> Look who is standing right next to C-3PO in this screengrab. Could it be? Please let it be!



Is that 3PO? That one has red arms.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah it's c3p0 and yeah he's got a red arm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah keep up. Duracell!


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2015)

About a handful of very short new clips released in new featurette and TV spot:
Every new thing we saw in the latest 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens' clips


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hoody and tshirt here:
Limited Edition - Stay on Target
Three days left.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Nice hoody and tshirt here:
> Limited Edition - Stay on Target
> Three days left.


Hah! A couple of months ago I bought a t-shirt with that very design but without the words Stay on target on it. To my great disappointment not a single person knew what it was.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 18, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Nice hoody and tshirt here:
> Limited Edition - Stay on Target
> Three days left.



 Awesome. Ordered.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 19, 2015)

holy god what IS that thing the stromtrooper unveils


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> holy god what IS that thing the stromtrooper unveils



Fuck knows, but good footage


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> holy god what IS that thing the stromtrooper unveils




Something a Saber can not cut through


----------



## emanymton (Nov 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Something a Saber can not cut through


Cortosis

By time playing Knights of the old Republic wasn't wasted.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 19, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Cortosis
> 
> By time playing Knights of the old Republic wasn't wasted.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2015)

Best SW game ever  
Kylo Ren looks a lot like Revan


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2015)

the first clip


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2015)

there are 3 new tv spots out too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2015)

damn.  quandry.  do i go for a january booking  for the BFI IMAX  and wait it out  or  see it first  on a smaller screen.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2015)

David Prowse should have a VOICED cameo in one of the new films.

possibly next to JEJ  doing a unvoiced cameo  for extra ironic value.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2015)

Also

If  MH   has to have  an internal conflict  at any point   it needs to  have  some epic  voice over.

why?   

the prequals  are abysmal.

just  utter  shit.  

with  only two real excretions

ray park and ewan mcgregor.



I would kind of love to have E McG  and J E J  have  a  new version of this  scene


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2015)

Just booked tickets.

28th  midnight screening at the BFI IMAX


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2015)

so a PG-13 rating for america dem. I don't think we have that here, so it'll be 12a? (a for advisory iirc)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kylo Ren Faces His Greatest Test in Yet Another New Star Wars: The Force Awakens TV Spot

That's it I'm watching no more new stuff til it's out. But il be watching that trailer many times


----------



## machine cat (Nov 26, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Kylo Ren Faces His Greatest Test in Yet Another New Star Wars: The Force Awakens TV Spot
> 
> That's it I'm watching no more new stuff til it's out. But il be watching that trailer many times


Finally some space (or at least high orbit) at 0.33


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 26, 2015)

Taking ShiftyJunior to see this at the imax the day before he goes back to school after the christmas holidays 
It had better be fucking good


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2015)

A scene of the film has been out for a week. How have we not missed it?



Spoiler


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2015)

machine cat said:


> A scene of the film has been out for a week. How have we not missed it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You mean the one posted on the previous page?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> You mean the one posted on the previous page?


oh


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't really read threads tbh


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks rubbish.


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not a Star Wars fan, but JJ Abrams is a better director than George Lucas so I'm hoping that this will be better than the previous films. The Empire Strikes Back is the only Star Wars film which I have enjoyed so far. I like how well this captures the look of the original films that it seems to have a female lead.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2015)

that that


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2015)

The poster for the Chinese market has been released. Poor John Boyega has shrunk considerably...


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2015)

Not far to go now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2015)

^^crossing the streams


----------



## 8den (Dec 5, 2015)

An old friend is the visual effects editor and just announced that the last shot was completed last night.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2015)

I found out which planet features heavily due to someone I know who's a consultant for the film.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2015)

A couple of more seconds of new footage here and there in this latest TV spot...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm over watching snippets now. 
Just waiting to go see it on the 18th.

BTW, I have a spare ticket for the Greenwich IMAX showing on the 18th, 22:45 - 3D, gallery, if anyone fancies sitting next to me.
Mrs Llama has been called away to Mumbai for a mate's short-notice wedding so I'll be going on my own otherwise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2015)

sorry mate going at 9.45am on the 17th...


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2015)

00:01 on the 17th, NZT.

So, if I rock up here at 3pm next Wednesday your time spoilering it, then that's your fault for not living in an appropriate time zone.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 9, 2015)

Think I'll put this thread on ignore on the 15th.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

In one week and 90 mins il be in a galaxy far far away..


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 10, 2015)

8den said:


> An old friend is the visual effects editor and just announced that the last shot was completed last night.





Kid_Eternity said:


> I found out which planet features heavily due to someone I know who's a consultant for the film.


Yeah? Well Harrison Ford made the new cupboards for my mum's kitchen and says you're both full of shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2015)

ok i buckled but this is apparently the last one , with new footage


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 10, 2015)

Scored a free VIP ticket to the premiere in Amsterdam next Wednesday!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Scored a free VIP ticket to the premiere in Amsterdam next Wednesday!


how much for your plus one?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how much for your plus one?


Just me, I'm afraid. Still need to figure out how to pick up the ticket before Tuesday afternoon when I'm not flying in until Tuesday night...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2015)

Overwhelmingly positive reactions from the premier last night


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Overwhelmingly positive reactions from the premier last night


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2015)

I blame autocorrect


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

Star Wars: The Force Awakens premiere: live - spoiler-free reaction from fans


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2015)

I was thinking of taking the littlun to see this over the Xmas holidays somewhere in Brixton/Streatham/Peckham - is it showing everywhere and already booked up? Its only just occurred to me it might be sold out already.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

its on everywhere , but not sold out as of yet....

i think people are a little wary after the last lot


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think it might be time to start avoiding this thread now, in case of spoilers, seeing as I'm not going to see it until January.


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Overwhelmingly positive reactions from the premier last night



As there was for the Phantom Menace


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> its on everywhere , but not sold out as of yet....



Just booked tickets to see it next week, don't want the littlun to miss out


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> I think it might be time to start avoiding this thread now, in case of spoilers, seeing as I'm not going to see it until January.


I promise a spoiler-free but honest reaction in this thread tomorrow night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2015)

Just booked me tickets for the 16.15 showing at mighty kettering odeon  

Suddenly friday is a long long way away


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

im really toying with going at midnight tomorrow, theres loads of tickets left


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2015)

when palpatine gets to close to his own force lightning in RotS his face melts like a cheap candle. Yet luke gets force lightninged for ages at the end of RotJ yet his face remains unblemished. Why have I only just noticed this.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> when palpatine gets to close to his own force lightning in RotS his face melts like a cheap candle. Yet luke gets force lightninged for ages at the end of RotJ yet his face remains unblemished. Why have I only just noticed this.


Palpatine had Wicked Witch of the West-Syndrome


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2015)

From yesterday's premiere in LA






Good on him


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> when palpatine gets to close to his own force lightning in RotS his face melts like a cheap candle. Yet luke gets force lightninged for ages at the end of RotJ yet his face remains unblemished. Why have I only just noticed this.



Seems you're not the only one

r/StarWars

Not that I've read it

Eta I've read the first reply and I was going to say the same thing but had no proof until I googled it lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2015)

> TL;DR: Palpatine used Sith Alchemy to disguise himself and then when the lightning deflected off Mace Windu's saber it caused the alchemical spell to break, revealing his true face and possibly damaging it further in the process.



good old retconning


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

I did hear that theory a long time ago tho can't remember where tho


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> good old retconning



Spell? SPELL!!! He's a Sith Lord Not from House Fucking Slithen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being voldermorts dad


----------



## 8den (Dec 15, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being voldermorts dad



Shippy has that manga...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2015)

i wonder if this will be more fun in 3d? think i might go 3d... I enjoyed one of the Hobbits more in 3d than 2d - 3d hides some of the CGI somehow....


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2015)

ringo said:


> Just booked tickets to see it next week, don't want the littlun to miss out


dont forget to bring her


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2015)

It's ok but it's pretty obvious when Skywalker starts acting a bit odd.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2015)

Rave reviews.

Fucking RAVE Reviews   

Star Wars: The Force Awakens review – a spectacular homecoming

Star Wars: The Force Awakens review: 'the magic is back'



I can't believe I have to wait until the 23rd for this... My kingdom for an earlier ticket.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think we need to start a new thread for people who have seen it and want to discuss..


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think we need to start a new thread for people who have seen it and want to discuss..


Please do.

Wall to wall good reviews  The ones that knock a star off the score tend to do it for "being too much like ANH"

YOU SAY THAT LIKE IT'S A BAD THING


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2015)

done....


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2015)

Reviews are a good sign..but ive been to see 5star films becasue of hte reviews before and still been massively let down. I dont trust anyone 

What is ANH?


T & P said:


> I can't believe I have to wait until the 23rd for this... My kingdom for an earlier ticket.


where do you live? my local cinema has loads of spare tickets from friday onwards


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2015)

ANH = A NEW HOPE


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2015)

oh yeah


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Shippy has that manga...



You won't belive who the mother is.
.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Reviews are a good sign..but ive been to see 5star films becasue of hte reviews before and still been massively let down. I dont trust anyone
> 
> What is ANH?
> 
> where do you live? my local cinema has loads of spare tickets from friday onwards


London. To be honest, I've got tickets for the IMAX, and am going with my better half and a good mate, and frustrating as it is, I'd rather get the first viewing done on the mega-big screen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Overwhelmingly positive reactions from the premier last night



I'm trying not to get excited but EVERY review I've seen has given it glowing reviews. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

sorry if this was posted.
you seen what Lucas is saying? the guy makes no sense.

Appeal to keep blasters and light sabers holstered.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm trying not to get excited but EVERY review I've seen has given it glowing reviews. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Fours stars is hardly deserving of those emojis.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 16, 2015)

Pro-tip if you're on the Twitters - don't mention you're going to see it, because someone will auto-respond with spoilers.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2015)

Rave reviews left, right and centre.  Going to see it on Monday.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't even want to know of the reviews are good. I'm trying to manage expectations here. So even spoiler free reviews are spoilers


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Pro-tip if you're on the Twitters - don't mention you're going to see it, because someone will auto-respond with spoilers.



Some people are fucking evil.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

One day I'm going to marry Gwendoline Christie.

*sigh*


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got back from the special sneak preview premiere - my spoiler-free review:

It's pretty good - like Joss Whedon went back and punched up the dialogue from the original trilogy. No boring exposition, no confusing trade embargoes, just all the cool stuff you loved about Star Wars given a 21st century polish. The acting is decent from all involved (except maybe Carrie Fisher, who's a bit wooden); the set-pieces are suitably epic; and the references back to the previous films just about manage to stay on the right side of cringeworthy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2015)

Did you like it then ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 16, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Did you like it then ?


Yes. I don't think I liked it more than any other modern sci-fi blockbuster, though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2015)

that will do


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here we go....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

A Leia of cloud.

Fabulous.


----------



## paolo (Dec 17, 2015)

Saw it last night for the 00:01 showing in Brixton.

Last time I saw a Star Wars film at the cinema was Leicester Square, 1977, in the first week of release.

So a proper big gulp and grin, seeing *that* logo on the big screen for the first time in nearly 40 years.

It ticked all the right boxes for me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 17, 2015)

Just a reminder that there's a spoiler thread for discussions after you've seen the film


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2015)

Re rave reviews, Guardian's Peter Bradshaw (who I dont trust anyway) give it 5 stars, but he also did that with JJs Star Trek Film review: Star Trek which Id give 2..2.5 for (yeah Star Trek ticked a lot of boxes, but it was a hollow experience with some crassness in there to boot.)

The way I see it the lower your expectations the more fun it can be if its any good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Some people are fucking evil.



Is it ok to do it on another site where a poster/posters make vile, racist posts but might be a SW fan?


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Re rave reviews, Guardian's Peter Bradshaw (who I dont trust anyway) give it 5 stars, but he also did that with JJs Star Trek Film review: Star Trek which Id give 2..2.5 for (yeah Star Trek ticked a lot of boxes, but it was a hollow experience with some crassness in there to boot.)
> 
> The way I see it the lower your expectations the more fun it can be if its any good.


I can't stand Bradshaw, but in all fairness he wasn't the only one who gave the first Star Trek reboot a good review. Whether you like it or not, it was very well received all round.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2015)

Given that the ST reboot was exactly what a SW reboot should be  like, the fact that the same reviewer gave both films the same score is a good sign to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2015)

lol:


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2015)

Reno said:


> I can't stand Bradshaw, but in all fairness he wasn't the only one who gave the first Star Trek reboot a good review. Whether you like it or not, it was very well received all round.


Which is why these reviews don't reassure me any... Whatever the film is like is been a good little time waste this thread


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lol:
> 
> ...


One of the other clips includes Carrie and Mark talking about "Revenge of the Jedi" and then talking about the prequel trilogy being about the young Darth Vader and Obi Wan. The cat seems to like Mark


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 17, 2015)

Reno said:


> I can't stand Bradshaw, but in all fairness he wasn't the only one who gave the first Star Trek reboot a good review. Whether you like it or not, it was very well received all round.


On the Guardian podcast he just called JJ Abrams "JJ Abrahams", rendering all his opinions null and void


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lol:




That was absolutely delightful.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lol:


And coincidentally, this has just been posted up by Imperial College on Facebook.
Filmed immediately before he went to Blue Peter so that explains where the Imperial T-shirt came from in the first Blue Peter clip.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2015)

can't work out if hamil is high on something, naturally earnest or thats just the laid back yet starey way americans spoke back in the days of hendrix and so on


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 17, 2015)

Carrie Fisher is pretty up front about the fact she was off her face on coke for much of filming the 2nd and 3rd films, and claims Hamill was pissed several times while filming.

Her autobiography is frigging excellent btw.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 17, 2015)

Leave my childhood alone


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey Carrie, why are all your fingernails trimmed except that one?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2015)

no spoilers but I loved it. Now off to the other thread


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Hey Carrie, why are all your fingernails trimmed except that one?


More to the point, what is she doing with that giant inflatable Ken doll?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Hey Carrie, why are all your fingernails trimmed except that one?


She denies that sadly.. 

The nail, not the drugs. 

Take a look at @carrieffisher's Tweet:


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2015)

Myth shattered. Someone fire the Lucasfilm manicurist


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2015)

If you look closely she's only trimmed her middle finger which blatantly points to the fact that she was probably giving Han Solo regular prostate massages


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Hey Carrie, why are all your fingernails trimmed except that one?


In the next super special edition all her nails will be manicured.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 17, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> If you look closely she's only trimmed her middle finger which blatantly points to the fact that she was probably giving Han Solo regular prostate massages



"use the f... Waitwaitwait!"


----------



## T & P (Dec 17, 2015)

i wonder how much of a cunt George Lucas is feeling right now...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> i wonder how much of a cunt George Lucas is feeling right now...


Are you suggesting Carrie got into the new movie regardless of her acting skillz


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2015)

loving that interview at the top of this page...


DotCommunist said:


> can't work out if hamil is high on something, naturally earnest or thats just the laid back yet starey way americans spoke back in the days of hendrix and so on


maybe high (likely),  clearly earnest, but thats why its so hard to recreate the magic of original star wars - it was made in a different spirit and mental state than can readily be recreated now...the US had a living breathing counterculture in the 70s and Star Wars, in its own offshoot way, was some kind of a product of that (for all the spin-off exploitative merchandise)...

Star Wars was on a similiar plane as Sesame Street (with a direct connection via Jim Henson)...ever so slightly subversive kids entertainment made by hippies of some stripe or another...there was some kind of heart and soul to it...really curious to see if theres any kind of soul in the new flick...yoda knows theres was zero in the prequels


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Are you suggesting Carrie got into the new movie regardless of her acting skillz


Not to do with the conversation above, but a general musing. This is the man, lest we forget, who saw fit to interfere on numerous occasions with the original print of the original trilogy to add CGI effects and characters because he reckoned it would improve the films. And of course, the man who then gave us Ep I, II and III. The Force Awakens pays homage to everything Lucas had decided was second best to CGI technology, and is being touted as a triumph and an antidote to the widely disliked prequel trilogy.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> Not to do with the conversation above, but a general musing. This is the man, lest we forget, who saw fit to interfere on numerous occasions with the original print of the original trilogy to add CGI effects and characters because he reckoned it would improve the films. And of course, the man who then gave us Ep I, II and III. The Force Awakens pays homage to everything Lucas had decided was second best to CGI technology, and is being touted as a triumph and an antidote to the widely disliked prequel trilogy.



I am just hoping that when Disney do the inevitable massive box set they release the originals as they were. I refuse to buy the fucked up old ones where Greedo shoots first and Han goes from gun slinger to good guy in seconds and all the other shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2015)

Has anyone watched a film from The Gallery in an IMAX cinema? Specifically the Greenwich branch. How far away is the screen? Bought a ticket for a showing on Monday in a rash moment, but worried that with my short sighted eyes i might not get the full experience. I normally sit in the front row.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2015)

Just to put it out there, this Han shooting first nerd-embolism is so overblown. 

I love star wars, but seriously, who gives a shit?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone watched a film from The Gallery in an IMAX cinema? Specifically the Greenwich branch. How far away is the screen? Bought a ticket for a showing on Monday in a rash moment, but worried that with my short sighted eyes i might not get the full experience. I normally sit in the front row.


I'm going there tonight (and again next Weds) so I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2015)

<snob>
Greenwich "imax" isn't proper imax. Only the BFI at waterloo (and the science museum) have full-size and full resolution IMAX screens.
</snob>


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> <snob>
> Greenwich "imax" isn't proper imax. Only the BFI at waterloo (and the science museum) have full-size and full resolution IMAX screens.
> </snob>


Oh.  they could have said.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a bloody nuisance that. How do they get away with their fake-MAX?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> <snob>
> Greenwich "imax" isn't proper imax. Only the BFI at waterloo (and the science museum) have full-size and full resolution IMAX screens.
> </snob>


Though as I understand it, BFI at Waterloo is showing a 35mm 3D TFA, and Science Museum is 70mm 2D. Only one sequence was filmed in 70mm IMAX, the rest was normal 35mm.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's a bloody nuisance that. How do they get away with their fake-MAX?


It's "IMAX Digital" - just a branding exercise really.
The screen is a *bit* bigger than normal, and the sound system is really good, but it's not the 7-story tall full-on IMAX experience.


Lazy Llama said:


> Though as I understand it, BFI at Waterloo is showing a 35mm 3D TFA, and Science Museum is 70mm 2D. Only one sequence was filmed in 70mm IMAX, the rest was normal 35mm.


Yeah, there's not really a lot to be gained from watching star wars at imax.

Interstellar on the other hand, was amazing at the bfi. Loads of 70mm sequences and the sound system made that soundtrack really punch you in the chest.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyway. 3 hours to go


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Interstellar on the other hand, was amazing at the bfi. Loads of 70mm sequences and the sound system made that soundtrack really punch you in the chest.



That's one film I wish I had seen on any big cinema screen.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 18, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> That's one film I wish I had seen on any big cinema screen.


I still don't think it would make any sense.


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 18, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I still don't think it would make any sense.



I just want to feel butterflies in my stomach when I see the fancy shit on screen and with the accompanying surround sound.  The impossible jagged ice cloud like a vaulted ceiling, the waves thousands of feet tall, the spaceship like a speck of dust next to Saturn.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Just to put it out there, this Han shooting first nerd-embolism is so overblown.
> 
> I love star wars, but seriously, who gives a shit?


It doesn't ruin the film per se, but it is a perfect example and has become the poster child of the immensely wrong policy Lucas saw fit to adopt.

Why in the name of fuck would any film-maker, or artist of any kind, want to make changes to a finished work, especially one that had been very well received and had become a cultural icon? And why try to change the very nature of one of the main characters? Why the need to sanitise Solo's character? It's almost as if Lucas had been possessed by the spirit of Mary Whitehouse and had the urge to remove any negative traits from the character.

It is a million times worse than simply embellishing the original film with CGI effects, because it aims to change the nature of character himself. And for reasons no one can possibly comprehend.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2015)

Any torrents available yet?   Can't be arsed with going to the cinema.


----------



## gosub (Dec 18, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any torrents available yet?   Can't be arsed with going to the cinema.


a film like that needs a big screen, you ain't really watching for the plot.   No one watches Avatar on film4


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2015)

gosub said:


> a film like that needs a big screen, you ain't really watching for the plot.   No one watches Avatar on film4


It needs nothing more than my comfy sofa and a beer.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any torrents available yet?   Can't be arsed with going to the cinema.


No. You might be able to get a screener in a few weeks (oscars coming up). A cam version of any action film will be unwatchable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> No. You might be able to get a screener in a few weeks (oscars coming up). A cam version of any action film will be unwatchable.


I'll just wait then...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone watched a film from The Gallery in an IMAX cinema? Specifically the Greenwich branch. How far away is the screen? Bought a ticket for a showing on Monday in a rash moment, but worried that with my short sighted eyes i might not get the full experience. I normally sit in the front row.


The Gallery is quite far back as the seats are at the back of the cinema, but the screen is still pretty big. As it's 3D some of it seems to stick out of the screen quite a lot, I could see people reaching out to touch the imperial battleship at one point 

Make sure you turn up early to sit in the lounge where they'll bring you free nachos, there's a fridge full of soft drinks and plenty of free popcorn. There's a bar too. Seats are very comfortable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, I think I wasted the extra money spent on that seat cos I'm not fan of noisy snacks in cinemas and I rarely drink fizzy sugary drinks.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks, I think I wasted the extra money spent on that seat cos I'm not fan of noisy snacks in cinemas and I rarely drink fizzy sugary drinks.


Like I say, get there early and eat 'em before you go in. They have sugar-free drinks and bottled water too.
And you don't have to stand in the queue with the plebs


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anybody taken a small child yet?  I'm a bit nervous as a mate and my brother have both gone already and said "there are a couple of quite dark bits". 

Maybe I shouldn't have booked 3D


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> Has anybody taken a small child yet?  I'm a bit nervous as a mate and my brother have both gone already and said "there are a couple of quite dark bits".
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have booked 3D


yeah, when i went in to the cinema there were loads of infants running about - the film is really dark from the off and some of the violence and war is much more realistically portrayed than in other star wars films...ive never really felt like stormtroopers were that bad before - theyre properly bastards in this... some scenes had a touch of Thin Red Line about them...they really put the War into Star Wars
its PG13, - im no parent but for infant school age kids it seemed pretty full on to me

curious to hear reports back on that

how old is your small child?


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yeah, when i went in to the cinema there were loads of infants running about - the film is really dark from the off and some of the violence and war is much more realistically portrayed than in other star wars films...ive never really felt like stormtroopers were that bad before - theyre properly bastards in this... some scenes had a touch of Thin Red Line about them...they really put the War into Star Wars
> its PG13, - im no parent but for infant school age kids it seemed pretty full on to me
> 
> curious to hear reports back on that
> ...


He's 6.

It might be a short-lived trip.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2015)

I would have thought the appeal of the film was more for middle aged people revisiting their childhoods. I don't know any kids who seem remotely interested in it. It's all Spiderman and Batman and all that comic book franchise dreck. My data is admittedly limited though. My findings come from my nephew and some kids at the schools I have worked at.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> can't work out if hamil is high on something, naturally earnest or thats just the laid back yet starey way americans spoke back in the days of hendrix and so on


I think it's the latter. He's actually quite upbeat and coherent compared to a friend of mine who's a second generation hippie.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I would have thought the appeal of the film was more for middle aged people revisiting their childhoods. I don't know any kids who seem remotely interested in it. It's all Spiderman and Batman and all that comic book franchise dreck. My data is admittedly limited though. My findings come from my nephew and some kids at the schools I have worked at.


Loads of kids are mad on it... There's star wars cartoons and loads of toys.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 19, 2015)

Got seats booked for 7pm at the Barnet Odeon Everyman 

*excited*


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> He's 6.
> 
> It might be a short-lived trip.


!!
i think six might be too young...
be prepared for nightmares for the next two days 
that said at 6 do kids even know whats going on?
serious lack of ewoks in this film...


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> !!
> i think six might be too young...
> be prepared for nightmares for the next two days
> that said at 6 do kids even know whats going on?
> serious lack of ewoks in this film...


He liked it and seems emotionally whole.   Hard to tell though to be fair.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 19, 2015)

Am in the cinema watching the trailers now  They've got a screen here that's all sofas for couples, with cushions and a little table for your nibbles and drinks 

Right at the front too


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Am in the cinema watching the trailers now  They've got a screen here that's all sofas for couples, with cushions and a little table for your nibbles and drinks
> 
> Right at the front too


Turn your bloody phone off!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any torrents available yet?   Can't be arsed with going to the cinema.



you bloody miserablist


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2015)

It was awesome btw.  Well worth the trip.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> you bloody miserablist


If I could have a cinema with only me in it I'd go. Full of people they're hellish places.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 19, 2015)

That was good - although not quite as mind blowingly awesome as the hype had made me expect tbh.

7.9/10


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> That was good - although not quite as mind blowingly awesome as the hype had made me expect tbh.
> 
> 7.9/10



^ this


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll settle for that. I am not expecting an exceptional film. Just something satisfying and pleasing, and much better than the prequels. It sounds as if this film meets those expectations, so I'm looking forward to watching it in four days' time.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2015)

T & P said:


> I'll settle for that. I am not expecting an exceptional film. Just something satisfying and pleasing, and much better than the prequels. It sounds as if this film meets those expectations, so I'm looking forward to watching it in four days' time.


I thought it was a genuinely great experience. It's not the most high brow artistic masterpiece that's ever been but as a spectacle,  as a blockbuster and, most of all, as a Star Wars film then they pretty much totally nail it. 

I saw it in 3D and at one point I had a Star Destroyer about 6 inches away from my nose.  It was awesome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2015)

An American friend on Facebook commenting on an English friend's comments on Star Wars:
""I was expecting it to be shite but hoping for the best."

This is like the national motto of the English."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2015)

I enjoyed it much more the second time (IMAX Empire Leicester Sq last night) mainly because:

1) I wasn't sitting their like a fan boy waiting for Solo/ Leia or Luke to show up and actually enjoyed the new characters
2) The sound had a huge impact on the experience.

So...who do we think Snoke really is?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2015)

I saw it. It was good. 1st half better than the 2nd. a solid foundation for 8 and 9.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2015)

Channel 5 weather lady has a strong pun game:


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I saw it. It was good. 1st half better than the 2nd. a solid foundation for 8 and 9.


five and six


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> five and six


How about 5 and 6 are IIX and IX


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2015)

What's IIX?


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 21, 2015)

IIII after IV.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2015)

i can't numeral roman


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2015)

its all greek to me


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2015)

Watching this in about an hour.
I managed to successfully fix my glasses with gaffer tape. No one will notice in the dark with 3D glasses on top.
Baked on Northern Lights to enhance the experience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I think it's the latter. He's actually quite upbeat and coherent compared to a friend of mine who's a second generation hippie.


I kept expecting a 'right on' to slip out from him while the presenter with the 70 dress was talking


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 21, 2015)

tommers said:


> What's IIX?



Not as good as IMAX but tastier than IAMS


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Watching this in about an hour.
> I managed to successfully fix my glasses with gaffer tape. No one will notice in the dark with 3D glasses on top.
> Baked on Northern Lights to enhance the experience.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2015)

Off to the midnight screening tonight at the imax.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 28, 2015)

Saw it today, it was great. Taking the seven year-old daughter at the weekend.


----------



## xenon (Dec 28, 2015)

xenon said:


> Meh. Will prob try see it at cinema though.



Not meh. Was proper.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 29, 2015)

Can confirm, well worth watching.

Very much original Star Wars.  New cast really good.

The thing that  struck me most was  how funny   it  all was.


----------

